# YOU'RE NOT FUNNY AND NOBODY LIKES YOU



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Totally agree. If there's one wrestler who's promos you have to sell, it's Wyatt's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And here I was thinking that MAYBE it would be different this time, based on the first 2 weeks. "The view never changes".

This is all leading to Bray Wyatt getting buried six feet deep and never recovering. Cena is such a fucking cancer to the industry.


----------



## CM7 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*

Please.

Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...

Has everyone already forgotten how The Rock would to and fro with people like the Undertaker and Austin back in the AE?

For example, interactions that stand out are with Taker and Kane, two of the most intimidating, demonic figurse to ever appear in wrestling/sports entertainment... The Rock frequently referred to Taker's 'Mickey Mouse tattoos' and ripped the piss out of Kane for not being able to speak properly...

Cena not taking a gimmick seriously? Please. Everyone is too comfortable on the Hate-Cena bandwagon they can't even notice a good promo between a perceived good guy and an evil guy.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

worst promo in awhile for cena


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe he should have done poses with Hogan for another 10 minutes? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

If thats not bad enough they put Hogan with him. Cos he really needs the rub.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

That segment fpalm

But calling Cena a cancer to the industry fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punked Up said:


> That segment fpalm
> 
> But calling Cena a cancer to the industry fpalm fpalm fpalm


You know, you're right, he's the AIDS of the industry because unlike Cena, cancer can actually be cured.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5:cena5


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*

You're right actually, yes

Plus he's cena so yea


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What does a deconstruction and a mockery like that really accomplish? He should sell Bray Wyatt as physically impressive and mentally threatening.

This is why a feud based around bizarre gimmicks is so hard to do. You can't deconstruct. You can't go the comedy route. 
You can't just say what the character does like it is the most on-the-face-of-it dumb thing in the world, smile and laugh and 
make a cheesy pop culture joke. Because it is, but in the universe of pro wrestling it must be dealt with as though it is serious and
compelling and not joke material. 

They should see how Undertaker interacted with Kane and Mankind at their best to get some idea of how this company competently dealt with characters
like Bray Wyatt. These viciously unfunny, persona-shredding comedy routines are NOT FUNNY IN THE LEAST.

They don't really even fit Cena's character that well and at least when guys like The Rock waere doing that to their opponents they were established veterans who
were good to excellent on the mic and beloved by fans like Austin, Foley, Triple H, Angle, Guerrero, Benoit, Michaels and the like. 

Why would you ever have a veteran talk to an under-30 guy trying to get over like that?

Why?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Essentially the equivalent to if somebody had cut a promo on Taker in the 90s and been like, "you're NOT DEAD."


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*

nah man that was 15 years ago though that doesn't count!!!111!11elxir!111!!!11


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone who thinks Wyatt is being buried here is an idiot and or blind Cena hater.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I found that Rock's trash talking was actually funny. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, you're right, he's the AIDS of the industry because unlike Cena, cancer can actually be cured.


fpalm Taking this far too fucking seriously if your gonna start with this shit


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*

Another week, another nice exchange...

Leave the blind fools to their misery.

Cena is doing exactly what man like him would do, character wise. The feud is not yet to the point where Bray has gotten to hum. It'll get there and I'll judge how Cena sells that when he's supposed to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

pipboy1995 said:


> fpalm Taking this far too fucking seriously if your gonna start with this shit


Yeah, alright. Cena didn't just completely piss on Wyatt's gimmick and make him look like a fool. 



SPCDRI said:


> What does a deconstruction and a mockery like that really accomplish? He should sell Bray Wyatt as physically impressive and mentally threatening.
> 
> This is why when a feud based around bizarre gimmicks is so hard to do. You can't deconstruct. You can't go the comedy route. You can't just say what
> the character does like it is the most on-the-face-of-it dumb thing in the world, smile and laugh and make a cheesy pop culture joke.
> ...


Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt. Cena wouldn't even think of no selling Roman Reigns like that. Not in a million fucking years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Usually i think people are too hard on John Cena, but yeah he pretty much was the typical "joking, cheesyfuck". Too bad...him vs. Bray should be a bit more serious, especially heading into Mania.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I knew it was coming. I posted it a few times before. prepare for the hobo, duck dynasty, you are a gay poopy head jokes. He cant take any feud seriously.

The wyatts are done if they lose at WM. Might as well break them up after.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> unk3
> 
> Nice stand up routine tonight, John Cena. You _cock_. You just couldn't bare to put somebody over on the mic, huh, John-Boy?
> 
> ...


Not watching, but jeez...Sinbad? Forgot that guy existed. Was the promo really Sinbad levels of terrible? Because that's actually saying something.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


The Taker gimmick had long since been legitimized. Kane was allowed to be the big red machine and it got over completely already. Let's not also forget The Rock was actually funny, charismatic, and didn't let the promos turn sour. 

Bit different.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Not watching, but jeez...Sinbad? Forgot that guy existed. Was the promo really Sinbad levels of terrible? Because that's actually saying something.


No. Sinbad would sell the feud better. Sinbad would have had better material. 
Sinbad isn't even that bad, for a safe, corny guy who does cruise ships.

John Cena is too immature for this feud and too weak and under-developed as a character for this feud.
He doesn't rate it. He cannot do it justice. He's a childish twat and shouldn't be in the same building as 
Bray Wyatt because he will wreck Wyatt. Punk should be the man feuding with Wyatt right now.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

I swear people find fault in everything Cena does. He cuts a simple promo joking Wyatts attire even adding some curse words(which is rare) and people still consider it a burial. If people consider that a burial of Wyatts character, then I don't want to see you people reaction if Rock, Y2J, HHH or god forbid CM Punk gets on the mic against Wyatt. Cena played it real safe tonight, he joked about Wyatt attire for a split second and quickly got serious. 

If Bray Wyatt's character is that damn sensitive were a simple joke about his attire will ruin him, then maybe he needs to get a new character.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And here I was thinking that MAYBE it would be different this time, based on the first 2 weeks. "The view never changes".
> 
> This is all leading to Bray Wyatt getting buried six feet deep and never recovering. Cena is such a fucking cancer to the industry.


Oh my fucking god...fpalm

The amount of asshurt coming from one segment is unreal. Did Cena beat Bray Wyatt in the ring? No. 

Is Cena supposed to just fucking stand there and not respond? 

Should Cena lose to Eric Rowan? Fuck no. 

Wyatt fans are starting to be the most annoying motherfuckers on this board.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe nothing should be said to undermine a young superstar by John Cena in a segment with Hulk Hogan in it?
Why are people who haven't even been on the main roster for a year being subjected to comedy routine deconstructions?

Tell me how that furthers the feud, please.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> No. Sinbad would sell the feud better. Sinbad would have had better material.
> Sinbad isn't even that bad, for a safe, corny guy who does cruise ships.
> 
> John Cena is too immature for this feud and too weak and under-developed as a character for this feud.
> ...


Guess Cena should just quit life. If you're below Sinbad, there's no coming back. That's suicide worthy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

It's legitimately too early in the feud for Bray to be inside Cena's head. Character and storyline wise, it doesn't make sense for a man like Cena to be all that frightened or intimidated yet. He's beaten greater odds or whatever. And many, many times too.

The screws will be put to Cena before long. It's actually the progression of MOST of his stories, y'all acting like we've not been through this before. Difference is, Bray's going over.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

> Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt. Cena wouldn't even think of no selling Roman Reigns like that. Not in a million fucking years.


He's facing JOHN CENA at Wrestlemania XXX of course they care about him.

With posts like that it's no wonder nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Waiting for Cena to finally cave in and go full 2nd grader and say "Bray Wyatt...more like GAY WYATT! HURR HURR HURR!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roho said:


> Oh my fucking god...fpalm
> 
> The amount of asshurt coming from one segment is unreal. Did Cena beat Bray Wyatt in the ring? No.
> 
> ...


No, he should respond by taking the Wyatt's fucking seriously as a threat and not doing his comedy burial bullshit. Holy shit, what a concept, putting your opponent over as a threat. And that doesn't mean letting Erick Rowan beat him, hell no.

I remember when that used to happen. It was back when people actually watched the WWE, it's no surprise they don't anymore.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Punk/Jericho/Rock would of all done the same thing.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

If u can't sell the ROCK as a threat, u just aren't good in this business. Wasn't surprised by what I saw...Cena is a terrible talent.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Yeah, alright. Cena didn't just completely piss on Wyatt's gimmick and make him look like a fool.
> 
> *
> 
> Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt. Cena wouldn't even think of no selling Roman Reigns like that. Not in a million fucking years.


FUCKING CANCER,DUDE! FUCKING AIDS,DUDE! fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm concerned that the injury angle just seems to have disappeared


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

Im not even watching did cena legitimately piss all over him in one segment or are people just over-reacting again?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

WilfyDee said:


> Punk/Jericho/Rock would of all done the same thing.


Not 12 years in their main event run....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> He's facing JOHN CENA at Wrestlemania XXX of course they care about him.


So did Miz, where the fuck is he? Is he even gonna be on the card at WrestleMania?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

fisheh said:


> Im not even watching did cena legitimately piss all over him in one segment or are people just over-reacting again?


Depends on how seriously you take gimmicks I guess. If you like gimmicks to carry a certain legitimacy of character then ya he just buried The Wyatts. If you feel people don't really take them seriously, then nothing importantly happened.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Cena didn't bury anyone in that segment. Hell he kind of put of Rowan in that match by sneaking a pin fall. If Wyatt can't keep up on the mic maybe he's not as good of a mic worker you guys says he is. More importantly the crowd responded well to Cena's promo. Is Cena supposed to be scared of Wyatt or something? Cena basically just said Wyatt is delusional. Most people outside of the Wyatts think so. Just cause Cena didn't quiver in fear doesn't mean he buried him.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

fisheh said:


> Im not even watching did cena legitimately piss all over him in one segment or are people just over-reacting again?


Over reacting... as usual here.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


It was terrible then & it's terrible now.

Wrestling is better when it's serious in the main event scene, thank God for New Japan.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> Not 12 years in their main event run....


I don't get what you mean.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*

Didn't take long to get 100 threads on this.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So did Miz, where the fuck is he? Is he even gonna be on the card at WrestleMania?


They gave Miz a shot at the top of the card, he didnt take it. They're giving Wyatt a shot at the top of the card, if he takes it he'll stay there, if he doesn't he'll fall into the midcard. He beat Bryan clean at RR, he beat Reigns clean at EC. He's your favourite and he's getting a massive push, enjoy it and stop bitching like a 10 year old girl.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Cena didn't bury anyone in that segment. Hell he kind of put of Rowan in that match by sneaking a pin fall. If Wyatt can't keep up on the mic maybe he's not as good of a mic worker you guys says he is. More importantly the crowd responded well to Cena's promo. Is Cena supposed to be scared of Wyatt or something? Cena basically just said Wyatt is delusional. Most people outside of the Wyatts think so. Just cause Cena didn't quiver in fear doesn't mean he buried him.


Incorrect. There is a difference between standing your ground and making a joke of someone's gimmick.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

once again super cena takes his opponents best shots, and still gets the victory. *YAWN* :flip cena marks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> They gave Miz a shot at the top of the card, he didnt take it. They're giving Wyatt a shot at the top of the card, if he takes it he'll stay there, if he doesn't he'll fall into the midcard. He beat Bryan clean at RR, he beat Reigns clean at EC. He's your favourite and he's getting a massive push, enjoy it and stop bitching like a 10 year old girl.


I WAS enjoying it until Cena started burying his fucking gimmick. That type of shit is NOT going to help him. Up and coming guys need to be protected, you've got to present them as serious threats.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

He's trying to be the Rock but he doesn't have the smartass persona of the rock.

Rock used to lay a promo like that and just mock the hell out of them, but then run away like a bitch. If caught, sell their shit like he was getting hit with a ton of bricks.

Cena doesn't run and people are taking what he's saying seriously. Can't blame people for being upset with him for mocking an up and comer.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

How long until he calls Bray "poopy" :cena2

Fucking Cena. Same old shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I WAS enjoying it until Cena started burying his fucking gimmick. That type of shit is NOT going to help him. Up and coming guys need to be protected, you've got to present them as serious threats.


ADR as a fake rich guy.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

WilfyDee said:


> Punk/Jericho/Rock would of all done the same thing.


And all 3 guys would have murdered Wyatts character, especially Punk who would have surely made a reference to Husky Harris, or even worst Windham Lawrence Rotunda. Rock would have went even deeper than that, and would have brought up the fact that he's done everything in the business, while Bray hasn't done shit. Jericho would have had a 15 minute comedy segment on Bray before getting serious. 

Like I said before if Bray Wyatt character is that thin skinned where a simple joke would ruin him, then he better avoid Rock, Punk, HHH, Ambrose and Y2J, like the fuckin plague.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I WAS enjoying it until Cena started burying his fucking gimmick. That type of shit is NOT going to help him. Up and coming guys need to be protected, you've got to present them as serious threats.


He didn't bury him. fpalm

Has Wyatt been pinned since he debuted?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I WAS enjoying it until Cena started burying his fucking gimmick. That type of shit is NOT going to help him. Up and coming guys need to be protected, you've got to present them as serious threats.


How detrimental do you think this one segment will actually be in the long run? 

Isn't it possible, that Cena can still do his "corny comedy" gimmick while keeping Bray Wyatt perceived as a legitimate threat? What is Cena supposed to do? Cower in fear? Cena is doing what he's done in every single feud before this. 

Besides...who knows...

Maybe something happens and Cena "learns" to take the Wyatts more seriously. 

To be THIS upset about this one segment seems very unreasonable.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena seriously ruins everything sometimes.

Completely don't give a shit about this fued now. 

Tyrion you were right months ago. Hogan and Cena are going to make the Wyatts their bitch.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember when kane remasked and chokeslammed cena. And the very next week Cena cuts a promo and says Kane is "gets really uneasy around the holidays or trips to the dentist". And this was supposed to sell kane as a monster again fpalm

Then there was of course the promo straight after he got his ass beat by Lesnar. Gets up walking around and smiling etc. fpalm

He's been doing this to the vets as well as the new guys.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WilfyDee said:


> Punk/Jericho/Rock would of all done the same thing.


Punk was already in a feud with Bray Wyatt and he didn't do anything remotely as character damaging as what Cena did to Bray tonight. Neither did Bryan or Kane or anyone else Bray has feuded with since his debut. It just makes no sense to ruin the Wyatt's aura (which is honestly the only thing they have going for them).


----------



## ScizzlerMcNasty (Mar 10, 2014)

Arca9 said:


> Maybe he should have done poses with Hogan for another 10 minutes?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


omg, i was fucking throwing up when i saw this. becoming more enraged by each second...i wanna scream at the live audience, stop fucking popping for hogan you idiots! yes, he's done alot for wrestling, but he's also done alot of shit that has hurt wrestling! i used to mark out like everyone else for hogan back in the day, but i cant take him on a weekly basis for much longer(i know, its only been two weeks)


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Pugilist said:


> It's legitimately too early in the feud for Bray to be inside Cena's head. Character and storyline wise, it doesn't make sense for a man like Cena to be all that frightened or intimidated yet. He's beaten greater odds or whatever. And many, many times too.
> 
> The screws will be put to Cena before long. It's actually the progression of MOST of his stories, y'all acting like we've not been through this before. Difference is, Bray's going over.


Think the same to be honest. Does not change the fact that segment with Cena and Wyatt was bad and it was Cena's cornball jokes which made it that way as it takes all of the seriousness away from Wyatt. When the Rock did it to Taker and Kane, it was delivered in a completely different way. Rock made fun out of them but they were still seen as serious threats and Rock normally delivered a promo like that after he gotten screwed or his ass kicked and was preparing for physical revenge. They have to follow that up with Cena taking Wyatt seriously and him getting in his head.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roho said:


> How detrimental do you think this one segment will actually be in the long run?
> 
> Isn't it possible, that Cena can still do his "corny comedy" gimmick while keeping Bray Wyatt perceived as a legitimate threat? What is Cena supposed to do? Cower in fear? Cena is doing what he's done in every single feud before this.
> 
> ...


They injured his knee in their first encounter and he's still goofing around, what else are they gonna do to him?

It's not possible to keep Wyatt as a threat and do Cena's goofball gimmick because they're direct contrasts. If he's doing comedy then he's not taking them seriously.

I don't know how much damage this segment is going to do but it's not helping and it's a signal of worse things to come. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena starts bringing up Husky Harris.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Punk was already in a feud with Bray Wyatt and he didn't do anything remotely as character damaging as what Cena did to Bray tonight. Neither did Bryan or Kane or anyone else Bray has feuded with since his debut. It just makes no sense to ruin the Wyatt's aura (which is honestly the only thing they have going for them).


You're right. I completely forgot about that.

What the fuck was Cena thinking.


----------



## ScizzlerMcNasty (Mar 10, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They injured his knee in their first encounter and he's still goofing around, what else are they gonna do to him?
> 
> It's not possible to keep Wyatt as a threat and do Cena's goofball gimmick because they're direct contrasts. If he's doing comedy then he's not taking them seriously.
> 
> I don't know how much damage this segment is going to do but it's not helping and it's a signal of worse things to come. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena starts bringing up Husky Harris.


totally agree and i can absolutely see cena referring to husky harris


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Punk was already in a feud with Bray Wyatt and he didn't do anything remotely as character damaging as what Cena did to Bray tonight. Neither did Bryan or Kane or anyone else Bray has feuded with since his debut. It just makes no sense to ruin the Wyatt's aura (which is honestly the only thing they have going for them).


CM Punk feud with Bray was mostly about Bryan vs Wyatt, matter of fact that's exactly what it transformed in, Punk was just thrown in there as extra it seemed. Plus I don't recall Punk ever shooting a promo on Wyatt during that time. Now if Punk was given 10 mins to rant on Bray, then you'll see a burial. 

As for Bryan or Kane, it's not in their character to joke about someone's character, especially when you consider they were a comedy team themeselves.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

The Wyatt's will beat Cena's ass again soon enough don't worry. I still don't really see how else Cena could of dealt with that though without breaking his own character. Wyatt left holes to poke at in his promo, that's not Cena's fault. If Wyatt just laughed at him in that creepy way that he does for mocking him he would've came out on to. Wyatt's character shouldn't be fazed by someone making fun of his clothing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Same shit, different pile. Saw this coming a mile away.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Wyatt and Cena don't seem to have any chemistry. Cena doesn't respond at all to what Bray is saying, instead he just stares blankly and starts cracking lame jokes once Bray is done talking. This is not going to go over well.

Traditionally Cena hasn't been able to elevate any young talent in a feud.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> CM Punk feud with Bray was mostly about Bryan vs Wyatt, matter of fact that's exactly what it transformed in, Punk was just thrown in there as extra it seemed. Plus I don't recall Punk ever shooting a promo on Wyatt during that time. Now if Punk was given 10 mins to rant on Bray, then you'll see a burial.
> 
> As for Bryan or Kane, it's not in their character to joke about someone's character, especially when you consider they were a comedy team themeselves.


You're right he didn't have many exchanges at all with Bray but Punk as a babyface this past year really didn't do anything character damaging to his opponents. He rarely told any jokes and sold Brock as a beast (I know that isn't a major feat but still), he sold Paul Heyman as an evil genius, and he sold The Shield as a dangerous unit.

The only thing I was able to find involving Punk and the Wyatts is this: 






That isn't anywhere close to what Cena did tonight.


----------



## Master Niuqroy (Dec 6, 2013)

Stop it everyone. Just. Stop. It. The only immature ones are the ones who blindly hate Cena without looking at the big picture. Cena, the top guy in the INDUSTRY is working with Bray in the most important mania of all time. OF ALL TIME. 

JESUS CHRIST CENA HAS BEATEN EVERYONE WHY WOULD HE COWER IN FEAR OF BRAY? ESPECIALLY THIS EARLY? CENA HAS FACED UNDERTAKER. UNDERTAKERRRRRR. UNDERTAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. 

BRAY IS NOWHERE NEAR TAKER YET CENA IS SUPPOSED TO BE AFRAID OF HIM? Look guys, it'd be far more interesting to see Bray break him over time rather than Cena being afraid of him. Shield just feuded with Bray and they weren't afraid for even a second. But of course since it's the Shield they get a free pass on "not respecting the gimmick." I hope you guys save this post and reflect on its stupidity 20 years down the line. 

Brays character is not meant to incite fear. He is a cult leader. Not a deadman. Hell, he's not even as scary as Mankind (during debut).


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Master Niuqroy said:


> Stop it everyone. Just. Stop. It. The only immature ones are the ones who blindly hate Cena


Stopped reading there.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...



When Rock mocked Kane's voice or Taker's tattoos it was actually funny. In fact, it was funnier than anything Cena has ever done in his entire career.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

I laughed at the segment, and no cena did not BURY Bray, it was a promo, did you expect Cena to kiss Brays ass? that would be pretty boring, 

the only part i hated was the 6 hour pose off with Hogan and Cena...how many times did they give each other high fives during that? lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



Fanboi101 said:


> When Rock mocked Kane's voice or Taker's tattoos it was actually funny. In fact, it was funnier than anything Cena has ever done in his entire career.


The thing is, being a put down artist isn't about being funny. It's about being right. That's why its so effective in burying people.


----------



## Master Niuqroy (Dec 6, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Stopped reading there.


Kk, thanks for proving the point.


----------



## ScizzlerMcNasty (Mar 10, 2014)

vince said wrestlemania 1 was/is the most important wrestlemania of all time...


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Wyatt and Cena don't seem to have any chemistry. *Cena doesn't respond at all to what Bray is saying*, instead he just stares blankly and starts cracking lame jokes once Bray is done talking. This is not going to go over well.


But Cena did respond to what Bray was saying. Bray was accusing Hogan and Cena of being those who act to Prideful, and how, when you stare Bray in the eyes, your looking at a God.. Cena reference to that last part and stated, how can Bray accuse others of pride, when he's calling himself God.

I swear people on this forum got selective hearing.



#Mark said:


> You're right he didn't have many exchanges at all with Bray but Punk as a babyface this past year really didn't do anything character damaging to his opponents. He rarely told any jokes and sold Brock as a beast (I know that isn't a major feat but still), he sold Paul Heyman as an evil genius, and he sold The Shield as a dangerous unit.


Everyone sells Brock as a beast, hell even Cena did that. The Miz and ADR would like to have a word with you, since Punk destroyed them back in 2011 in a verbal exchange along with Bryan who I'm sure he destroyed as well back in 2012. Oh and don't forget about all the times he broke kayfabe to win his mic battles with HHH and Nash back in 2011 as well. 

Hell wasn't Punk the one who started the whole thing about calling Bryan a goat/goatface. 



> The only thing I was able to find involving Punk and the Wyatts is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A video package from backstage fallout doesn't do any justice for your case, especially when you consider that most verbal burials occur during a verbal exchange between two guys on live tv. Not on some backstage interview that can only be watched on WWE.com/ the WWE App. 

What Punk said on that video is nothing compared to what he would say toward Bray in person on RAW, live in front of 20,000 people.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*So "that's" what it looks like when someone buries the Wyatts...*

Was there ever any doubt? Bray is one of the more serious wrestlers to come along in some time, has a serious gimmick, and is being built up as a pretty big threat. So of course Cena makes 10 jokes about appearances. it is funny, everyone slams Hogan for all his bullshit, but even when I was a kid, when he was losing, they never made excuses about it. Shit they were in pre-emptive mode tonight acting as if he could lose to a flunkie. Anyone who thought Bray was coming out of this looking good, I've got some magic beans I'd like to sell you.



fucking Cena man.......its getting to the point that I am gonna start cheering him as the most ultimate troll in the history of wrestling. It's just wow.....the guy has to have some serious incriminating evidence on the McMahons at this point.........


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: So "that's" what it looks like when someone buries the Wyatts...*

notice Cena badmouths the "looks" of someone...because he knows Bray can outwrestle him lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

It was a no sell, not a bury. The burying begins at WM XXX. The worst part of the segment was no signs of a injury from Cena.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

fisheh said:


> Im not even watching did cena legitimately piss all over him in one segment or are people just over-reacting again?


WAY overreacting.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Same shite as always.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I don't really get the people who say, "It's too early for Cena to treat Bray like a threat." Haven't the Wyatts already cost Cena two chances at title wins? That seems like plenty reason for Cena to be in serious mode. These are guys who have already been portrayed as serious threats up until now, went over Bryan, the most over guy on Raw, and just went through two wars with the Shield, another group who have been portrayed as legit threats. The Wyatts won that war. So why is it okay all of a sudden to not treat them seriously because "the feud hasn't progressed yet?" That's silly.

This is a Wrestlemania match. Every promo, every interaction, every segment, from now until Wrestlemania, should build up this match as something not just worth seeing, but worth paying for. This was the first big confrontation between Cena and Bray. I fail to see how Cena offhandedly dismissing Bray's promo increases the match hype. If anything, it made Bray seem like just another guy who can't hang with Cena. Keep doing this, and it becomes similar to the Cena/Miz feud, where the entire buildup was about Miz being an afterthought, and even when he won, they decided to use his win as a prop to set up Cena/Rock. The result? It destroyed what little creditability Miz had, and cemented him and his run as a joke, a mere blip on the WWE's radar.

I honestly didn't like it when Rock did stuff like this either. As a heel it was fine, but a lot of times he took it too far as a face. Jericho and Punk (especially Punk) could turn the trolling up too high at times as well. It's really important for guys to remain aware of what tone the situation calls for. If Cena's supposed to fill the role of the "to be the man, you gotta beat the man" vet, then WWE has to say goodbye to his previous persona, because laughing, joking Cena isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

At first I was thinking Damn,Cena just shit all over Bray...The ICW is going to be pissed.
Then I started thinking ...well,it's not like Cena can kiss his ass and what not.
Cena has to be his usual douche self ,let's just see what happens at W.M.
There really is no excuse for them not to put Bray over.
If what I'm thinking is going to happen then yeah,he's getting the ryback special.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

John Cena is the Dan Cook of wrestling.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he should respond by taking the Wyatt's fucking seriously as a threat and not doing his comedy burial bullshit. Holy shit, what a concept, putting your opponent over as a threat. And that doesn't mean letting Erick Rowan beat him, hell no.
> 
> I remember when that used to happen. It was back when people actually watched the WWE, it's no surprise they don't anymore.


Hahahaha arent you the one who goes apeshit anytime Bryan gets any commendations? But once your sigboy gets made to look like a fool by the GUY WHO HAS MADE A CAREER OUT OF DOING THE EXACT SAME THING you get pissy as all get out? You make me laugh dude. a lot.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, you're right, he's the AIDS of the industry because unlike Cena, cancer can actually be cured.


Cancer cannot be cured though......... hahahahaha


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

im concerned for bray wyatt..everyone cena gets involved and leeches off with meet their end
nexus
zack ryder
he tried that shit with bryan but this was the first time he failed
and that's just to name a few


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I like Cena. You sound like a mark, OP. Relax.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The second I heard him say this, I smiled and said to myself "this is really going to piss someone off enough to rant about it".


I was actually right about something for once, go figure.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'm glad that this pissed everyone else off as much as it did me. Cena's comedy routine put a downer on the entire show until Bryan's segment.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

A build up like this is fine as long as Cena gets beaten. Then it comes across as mere bravado and false pride. If Cena wins then they might as well write the Wyatt's off TV cos they clearly don't care about them.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Davy Jones said:


> I like Cena. You sound like a mark, OP. Relax.


How do I sound like a mark? I just want the hero to take the villain seriously. 
This sort of stuff doesn't fly in almost any other medium because it is just flat out dumb.

"My opponent is logically incoherent and silly. He's a total jackass. What's that? You aren't interested in seeing me fight him?"

HERP DERP.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

cena does that to every person he feuds with. he'll make his opponents look like a joke
i could see him vs Taker in a future WM, making fun of his make up, making old people-related jokes, and shit like that


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't really understand the op and some of the "burying" comments. What the hell is Cena supposed to say? 

"Okay Bray Wyatt. You're not going to beat me. I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania. You're going down, punk." The End.

There are times I think no one could do a worse job writing for the WWE than the current creative staff. Then I read threads like this...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dub J said:


> I don't really understand the op and some of the "burying" comments. What the hell is Cena supposed to say?
> 
> "Okay Bray Wyatt. You're not going to beat me. I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania. You're going down, punk." The End.
> 
> There are times I think no one could do a worse job writing for the WWE than the current creative staff. Then I read threads like this...


He could say literally anything that didn't involve completely no-selling his opponent. Nobody else on the roster does this, only Cena.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Rock, Steve Austin or any of those guys did this, there wouldn't be a problem. It's like people wait for any opportune moment to find something about John Cena to criticize. Oh well. Cena's gonna be Cena, and if you guys don't get that by now, don't think you ever will.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> unk3
> 
> Nice stand up routine tonight, John Cena. You _cock_. *You just couldn't bare to put somebody over on the mic, huh, John-Boy?*
> 
> ...


He put over Hogan 8*D


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

x78 said:


> He could say literally anything that didn't involve completely no-selling his opponent. Nobody else on the roster does this, only Cena.


No selling a promo? Was Cena supposed to say "omg you truly are a god and please don't kill me mr. wyatt"? 

Had Cena called him Husky Harris and told him he was just as shitty as his brother I could see a legitimate complaint. This is just blind Cena haters nit-picking.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*points avatar* unk:


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I am sorry but did anyone expect any different from Cena in this feud? You really thought he would take this feud serious and sell Wyatt as a threat to him? Bray Wyatt will end up just like Ryback when this feud is over and end up working pointless matches on Superstars. This just another Cena overcoming dem odds storyline 101 and not a single fuck will be given.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

An atheist scoffs at the claims of the religious man just like Cena isn't a believer in Bray Wyatt or his family.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Wyatt's gotten amazing booking.... people need to relax, wins over Daniel Bryan and the Shield. I honestly think Bray will win, but even if he doesn't, the guy has gotten crazy booking... not sure how people can disagree. Losing to Cena at Mania isn't getting buried lol.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Wyatt's gotten amazing booking.... people need to relax, wins over Daniel Bryan and the Shield. I honestly think Bray will win, but even if he doesn't, the guy has gotten crazy booking... not sure how people can disagree. *Losing to Cena at Mania isn't getting buried* lol.


how did losing to cena help sandow he cant even get a match on raw anymore lol


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Losing to Cena isn't how they buried Sandow. Having him lose and lose and lose and lose is what buried Sandow.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dub J said:


> No selling a promo? Was Cena supposed to say "omg you truly are a god and please don't kill me mr. wyatt"?
> 
> Had Cena called him Husky Harris and told him he was just as shitty as his brother I could see a legitimate complaint. This is just blind Cena haters nit-picking.


No, he was just supposed to sell him as a threat like literally every single other guy on the roster has managed to do.

Imagine Hogan or someone coming out to face The Undertaker in '91, completely no-selling his act and spending the whole time telling jokes about him being a 'goth' and listening to heavy metal music or whatever. It just wouldn't happen. Cena is an embarrassment.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

To be fair, Wyatt has really been more bizarre than threatening. He's more Waylon Mercy than Undertaker.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

John Cena: The Master of the Phoned-In Promos and Phoned-In Matches


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick_James said:


> Wyatt's gotten amazing booking.... people need to relax, wins over Daniel Bryan and the Shield. I honestly think Bray will win, but even if he doesn't, the guy has gotten crazy booking... not sure how people can disagree. Losing to Cena at Mania isn't getting buried lol.


Umaga had amazing booking too.....UNTIL he fought Cena. As well as Khali, as well as Miz, as well as Barrett, etc. I'm sure I'll hear "oh, but they weren't sustainable top acts", maybe not, but momentum is momentum and Cena kills it.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

x78 said:


> No, he was just supposed to sell him as a threat like literally every single other guy on the roster has managed to do.
> 
> Imagine Hogan or someone coming out to face The Undertaker in '91, completely no-selling his act and spending the whole time telling jokes about him being a 'goth' and listening to heavy metal music or whatever. It just wouldn't happen. Cena is an embarrassment.


The Rock did it all the time. He called Taker's tattoos Mickey Mouse tattoos, said he had a 50lb head, and made fun of the way he rolled his eyes in the back of his head.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

p862011 said:


> how did losing to cena help sandow he cant even get a match on raw anymore lol


Totally agree with you on Sandow, but with Wyatt, it's completely different because it's at Wrestlemania, and Cena's pretty much had god like booking for the past decade. Plus it wasn't just the Cena loss, it was how creative handled Sandow afterwards which is why he got buried. Simply losing to a guy at Mania doesn't automatically mean you are getting buried though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> I'm pretty sure if CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Rock, Steve Austin or any of those guys did this, there wouldn't be a problem. It's like people wait for any opportune moment to find something about John Cena to criticize. Oh well. Cena's gonna be Cena, and if you guys don't get that by now, don't think you ever will.


No, I would have hated it, too.

Maybe that is why I didn't like The Rock as much as Austin. I just remember Austin going to the ring one day berating him for not taking
his opponents seriously and saying that The Rock masked his own insecurities and made the shows less interesting with "corny, nursey rhyme b.s."

I mean, when John Cena said the thing about...

"If pride goeth before the fall, you hypocrite, how can you call yourself a GOD!"

I thought, "Hey. Good line. Nice little line that keeps character and kayfabe."

The Jimmy Buffet Margaritaville shit? That would have been abominable from Roberts or Raven, Flair or Foley.
It is simply a terrible, corny line that exposes and devalues Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roger Rabbit said:


> The Rock did it all the time. He called Taker's tattoos Mickey Mouse tattoos, said he had a 50lb head, and made fun of the way he rolled his eyes in the back of his head.


And Undertaker was a top guy for what, 8-9 years at that point? Bray Wyatt is new, you can't fuck with him for a while.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Umaga had amazing booking too.....UNTIL he fought Cena. As well as Khali, as well as Miz, as well as Barrett, etc. I'm sure I'll hear "oh, but they weren't sustainable top acts", maybe not, but momentum is momentum and Cena kills it.


Honestly, I really think they are going to give Bray the win on this one. I may be wrong here, but Bray is already one of their top draws. I guess we'll find out soon either way, but I don't think this one is going to be a burial, I at least hope not lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick_James said:


> Honestly, I really think they are going to give Bray the win on this one. I may be wrong here, but Bray is already one of their top draws. I guess we'll find out soon either way, but I don't think this one is going to be a burial, I at least hope not lol.


No, they're not. Hogan's in Cena's corner, Bray Wyatt is finished. Nothing good is coming out of this feud. Just another amazing talent that Cena couldn't share the spotlight with and had to tear down because they make him look bad. That's why we only get Ortons, Batistas, Bryans, etc in the main event, you know. We can't have anybody make the golden calf look inadequate.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sandow was never gonna amount to anything anyways, no loss there.
I've never been a fan of John Cena ever, the way he no sells his opponents on the mic, dumbs everything down for the kids to understand/get a giggle and not taking his matches/opponents seriously are what irks me the most. I literally can't watch his promo's, they are just cringe/gets me annoyed.
Sucking up to Hogan couldn't even get him cheered! Loved that part the most!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> *Sandow was never gonna amount to anything anyways, no loss there.*
> I've never been a fan of John Cena ever, the way he no sells his opponents on the mic, dumbs everything down for the kids to understand/get a giggle and not taking his matches/opponents seriously are what irks me the most. I literally can't watch his promo's, they are just cringe/gets me annoyed.
> Sucking up to Hogan couldn't even get him cheered! Loved that part the most!


Funny, I could have sworn people were saying that about Daniel Bryan a few years back, and look where he is now. And Sandow has about a thousand times the value a guy like Bryan has, since he can work a mic, act well, play a character properly, and wrestle, whereas Bryan can do...one of those things.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Just as I predicted. John Cena just cannot put another guy over. We all already fucking know that Bray isn't going over. At the very least he could sell his character and make him look like a serious threat ...


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

It seems Cena tends to get a free pass on here when he fucks up segments. It's never Cena's fault for anything there's always an excuse. Personally I never cared for this feud it has typical "Cena overcoming dem odds" written all over it but the least thing Cena could do is sell this feud and Wyatt as a serious threat. It doesn't matter if Cena has had bigger challenges your trying to build up Wyatt as a top star and you have your golden boy just laughing the feud off and not taking it remotely serious. 

Every segment building to WM should be taken seriously and feel special. You should be emotionally invested in the outcome of the match. That is how pro wrestling is suppose to work. But you can't get that with Cena there is no point to get emotionally invested into his feuds because you already know he will win and even worse than that he doesn't even take the feud seriously so why should I? 

This is a prime example of why Cena is destroying this company. Every young guy always seems to come out of a feud with him even worse than when they came in. Check Nexus, Barrett, Miz, Sandow, Ryback, Ziggler for examples. I know ppl will use the lame excuse that these guys were not destined to be top stars well how is that even possible when they are not given a fucking chance? What good does it do to focus on pushing one top guy shoved down everyone's throats for years? There should never be one top guy WWE should use Cena to help launch these guy's careers not destroy them.

Anywho rant aside it's sad Wyatt will be buried by Cena. I just can't see him going over at WM 30. Wyatt will just end up on Superstars in midcard hell and WWE would have wasted another opportunity to establish another top star. Yes I will love to be surprised with Wyatt going over but I don't trust WWE especially with Cena's track record.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I cringed a lot.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> It seems Cena tends to get a free pass on here when he fucks up segments. It's never Cena's fault for anything there's always an excuse. I never cared for this feud it has typical "Cena overcoming dem odds" written all over it but the least thing Cena could do is sell this feud and Wyatt as a serious threat. It doesn't matter if Cena has had bigger challenges your trying to build up Wyatt as a top star and you have your golden boy just laughing the feud off and not taking it remotely serious.
> 
> Every segment building to WM should be taken seriously and feel special. You should be emotionally invested in the outcome of the match. That is how pro wrestling is suppose to work. But you can't get that with Cena there is no point to get emotionally invested into his feuds because you already know he will win and even worse than that he doesn't even take the feud seriously so why should I?
> 
> ...


Wyatt's really not had any build-up to WM. I would like to see him slow build his way to a match of this caliber. If he goes over Cena at WM I don't know that it really puts him over. As an individual, he's had a great match with Bryan. Other than that it's been some wins in 6-man tags over the Shield. It seems awkward to have Wyatt in a match with Cena at WM this early. I love Wyatt's gimmick and his promos but he hasn't been established yet. No way they can credibly write him to win at WM imo.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

It's no worse than when Austin would scream "WHAT!" at his opponent no matter what they said or whenever Jericho, Triple H, or The Rock would literally take a huge shit on whoever they where up against in their respective promo's.

If you don't like that he does it that's fine, but don't act like this is just a Cena thing. Most of the wrestlers who are beloved on this forum did/do this same thing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

meh, when rock did it people didnt seem to complain very much. and he was much more direct on the stick burials



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Umaga had amazing booking too.....UNTIL he fought Cena. As well as Khali, as well as Miz, as well as Barrett, etc. I'm sure I'll hear "oh, but they weren't sustainable top acts", maybe not, but momentum is momentum and Cena kills it.


youve been here since 2004

you have 70,000 posts

and yet you dont understand basic monster heel booking 101 thats been the same since the fucking eiesenhower administration

pyro. seriously. what the fuck. i know your gimmick is being the whiniest person in the multiverse but jesus christ out of ALLLLLL the points you could have made, you chose THIS ONE?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

x78 said:


> No, he was just supposed to sell him as a threat like literally every single other guy on the roster has managed to do.
> 
> Imagine Hogan or someone coming out to face The Undertaker in '91, completely no-selling his act and spending the whole time telling jokes about him being a 'goth' and listening to heavy metal music or whatever. It just wouldn't happen. Cena is an embarrassment.


In case you haven't noticed, this sin't 91 anymore, The attitude Era Killed Kayfabe to the point, that it is impossible to very Wyatt as any thing more then a crazy guy, yeah that's Threating, But to any Main eventer the Wyatts are just another group of ass holes who attack people.

Cena's Not gonna cower inf ear because there creepy, their gonna have to prove them selves in the ring in order for Cena to treat them as anything more then Sheild nexus 2.0 same way the sheild did


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

perro said:


> In case you haven't noticed, this sin't 91 anymore, The attitude Era Killed Kayfabe to the point, that it is impossible to very Wyatt as any thing more then a crazy guy, yeah that's Threating, But to any Main eventer the Wyatts are just another group of ass holes who attack people.
> 
> Cena's Not gonna cower inf ear because there creepy, their gonna have to prove them selves in the ring in order for Cena to treat them as anything more then Sheild nexus 2.0 same way the sheild did


I know that kayfabe is dead. So then why hasn't anyone called the Taker out on his dead man gimmick yet? I'll tell you why. Because if they do, he's going to give them a real ass whooping backstage. 

Kayfabe or not, it's not fair for the top guy to out another person's gimmick in such a distasteful manner. 

Kayfabe is dead, but no one is coming out and saying "Ok Cena, you're only champion and have been champion because you were _booked _to be a champion".


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not really seeing how Cena broke kayfabe, tbh. As I stated earlier, he didn't call Wyatt "Husky Harris" or anything. If anything, it's you guys that are ignoring kayfabe. Cena's been around all this time and won multiple titles but is supposed to be afraid of a guy that had a shitty match with Kane and a solid match with Bryan on his singles resume?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

I keep seeing Cena fans in this thread running to the Rock as some target and excuse for Cena to get away with this type of booking. When the fuck did the Rock destroy Benoit's credibility when he crossed over in 2000? I remember the Rock letting Benoit lay him out with steel chairs and doing crossfaces...he was superb on the mic and put over Benoit but put himself and the TITLE over more. He did money promo after money promo...Angle was a crybaby heel so Rock brought that up but he put Angle over big time on the mic the night after No Way Out 2001 while putting over his match with Austin. Don't try to make the Rock as some guy that dismissed feuds and wrestlers..that's bullshit. The reason why the Rock is a icon and so credible is because everything he touched made money and brought up the level of every show he was in. That goes from his feuds with Al Snow to Test to Eddie to Benoit to HHH to facing the Radicals or Dudleyz..Christian/Edge in handicap matches. To Undertaker..anyone. He is the defintion of a money promo. Cena laughed off Wyatt and acted like he wasn't anywhere near a threat to him...he was magically not injured anymore this week too. Leg injury already gone in less than two weeks. The Rock got hit with a sledgehammer before Survivor Series 2000 and he's all bandaged and up and selling his ass off from the opening bell. Something John Cena is not capable of apparently.



> If anything, it's you guys that are ignoring kayfabe. Cena's been around all this time and won multiple titles but is supposed to be afraid of a guy that had a shitty match with Kane and a solid match with Bryan on his singles resume?


That doesn't even make any fucking sense. If he's that much better than Wyatt and he's such a jobber threat, why even take the time to respond to the Wyatt promo since it's such a cake walk? Have better sense than that. That's an absurd viewpoint.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> Sandow was never gonna amount to anything anyways, no loss there.



Because a Mason Ryan fan would know right?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryan193 said:


> They gave Miz a shot at the top of the card, he didnt take it. They're giving Wyatt a shot at the top of the card, if he takes it he'll stay there, if he doesn't he'll fall into the midcard. He beat Bryan clean at RR, he beat Reigns clean at EC. He's your favourite and he's getting a massive push, enjoy it and stop bitching like a 10 year old girl.



Miz actually had a pretty good run which was completely buried at over the limit by guess who?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I'm not really seeing how Cena broke kayfabe, tbh. As I stated earlier, he didn't call Wyatt "Husky Harris" or anything. If anything, it's you guys that are ignoring kayfabe. Cena's been around all this time and won multiple titles but is supposed to be afraid of a guy that had a shitty match with Kane and a solid match with Bryan on his singles resume?


He did out Bray's character imo because he went "there" in terms of ridiculing Wyatt's costume, his partners, his rocking chair. It's also the timing as Bray's character is only just being established and he isn't at that level where he transcends the character. He hasn't had a legacy of wins or "character moments" that cement that character and keep him over despite a promo. Cena could've gone the route of attacking and countering his words without so much as a hint at his costume and gimmick. We're not saying that Cena should cower everytime Bray's music hits, but at the very least let the kids in the audience think the super-villain is real. 

Honestly, it turned into a Scooby-Doo level segment for me where the entire episode builds up the supernatural only to have their masks taken off in the end. Except, in this case, the mask is being taken off even before they have a real confrontation. 

Had something like that happened so early on in Taker's career, I don't think we would've seen the streak or anything even close to that. Kayfabe was also dead when Mankind was around. But during the early part of his career, no one told him that he was a fake wannabe who doesn't really suffer, or believe in what he says .. which is the gist of what Cena told Wyatt.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah i rolled my eyes when Cena started to crack jokes but what can you expect its Cena. I guess i was expecting more of a true Super Villain vs Super Hero type standoff. Bray talking about how hope is lost and how he is the reaper and Cena firing back with lines about loyalty, respect and good overcoming evil.

not "herpaderp you's gots a funny shirt heheheheheh"


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> No, I would have hated it, too.
> 
> Maybe that is why I didn't like The Rock as much as Austin. I just remember Austin going to the ring one day berating him for not taking
> his opponents seriously and saying that The Rock masked his own insecurities and made the shows less interesting with "corny, nursey rhyme b.s."


That just means you're a mark. The Rock killed Austin with his response before WM 15 when the Rock said he had a nursery rhyme for Austin since he thinks the Rock just talks in nursery rhymes "Mary had a little lamb..well piss on Mary, piss on the lamb, and piss on you. The Rock is gonna do what he does best and that's lay the Smackdown on your ROODY POO CANDY ASS" as the entire Philly WM crowd chanted along like he was a god. 

The Rock spoke in 3rd person and was the most arrogant star in history. It wasn't corny. It's just a gimmick that you let personally fuck with you and didn't want to enjoy because you thought a guy who called himself the "TX rattlesnake" and flipped fingers at heels all show long was somehow considered better.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Dub J said:


> I'm not really seeing how Cena broke kayfabe, tbh. As I stated earlier, he didn't call Wyatt "Husky Harris" or anything. If anything, it's you guys that are ignoring kayfabe. Cena's been around all this time and won multiple titles but is supposed to be afraid of a guy that had a shitty match with Kane and a solid match with Bryan on his singles resume?




I saw alot of posts of yours the last hours and i really dont agree at even one. But whatever u have your opinion , i dont want to change. 

Its not that cena should be afraid of bray but just sell his promo and character. We all know with hogan in his corner there is no way he loses at wm , so at least he can try to put the wyatts over before the match.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Dub J said:


> I'm not really seeing how Cena broke kayfabe, tbh. As I stated earlier, he didn't call Wyatt "Husky Harris" or anything. If anything, it's you guys that are ignoring kayfabe. *Cena's been around all this time and won multiple titles but is supposed to be afraid of a guy that had a shitty match with Kane and a solid match with Bryan on his singles resume?*


Cena is suppose to sell tension because:

1. He's injured(or at least he was last week :lol)
2. He's staring at 3 huge men
3. The Wyatts are crazy as hell 

I mean these guys cost him the title twice. At least show some anger. Nope, he is running down to the ring and giving his usual "This is what I love about Raw. The energy of the WWE Universe here in fill in the blank city." speech.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

I see your point, but to be fair I don't think he's purposely trying to bury others, that's essentially the only way he cuts his promos. Its either about never giving up or comedy/insults. this is the way Cena has always cut promos with others. 
Bray's character should be fine with the continue of his strong booking.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Where was this thread when Daniel Bryan shit all over the Wyatt's?

I'm not just talking about promos.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

uppercut said:


> I saw alot of posts of yours the last hours and i really dont agree at even one.


That's your right. Just as it's my right to feel pride in the fact you don't agree with anything I post.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

whatever man your taste is your taste . How can u really defend cena after this promo. Bryan shitting all over wyatts u mean after he joined them ... so we have homless guy vs joing wyatts


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

uppercut said:


> whatever man your taste is your taste . How can u really defend cena after this promo. Bryan shitting all over wyatts u mean after he joined them ... so we have homless guy vs joing wyatts


I'm talking about how Bryan made Wyatt look like a local jobber in the cage.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol so apparently the Rock didn't sell feuds now? 

The gall of some people. Get this through your heads. The Rock elevated feuds with EVERYONE. He doesn't bury people. On the mic he talks trash because that's his character. LOL at people whining saying he buried the Undertaker and Kane when he made fun of them. What a bunch of nonsense. Learn what buried means.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

k . i see it diffrent. I mean making him look like a jobber... really ? he joined the family and was kind of his slave for about 2-3 weeks. Than out smarted bray and get his deserved payoff after bryan helped building the tension. And not long ago bryan put bray over at the secon biggest ppv the royal rumble. its so diffrent to cena. hope u can see my point


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm trying to compare apples to apples. This thread is about one promo between Cena and Wyatt. How can we compare weeks of storyline to one promo?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

I found bryans "first" promo on wyatts 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuNZf1bqeqs

The only real promo he cutted on them was after he outsmarted bray in the cage. In this promo he tells that when u deal with someone like the wyatts u have to wait for this one moment.... 


Cena told him he is a homeless that lived to long in xxxtown ( didnt get it)


Maybe its just i like a good build up in which the heel looks good and like a potentinal danger. I dont mind if the face goes over at the end ( btw bray went over daniel ) 
And i know u are not a cena fanboy but maybe u dont see things differentiated


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Bagged his look.

Bagged his gimmick.

Bagged everything he's done lately by ignorantly stating 'what have you done?' John Cena - he had the match of the year so far against The Shield. 

That's how to bury a wrestler, insult the specifics of his gimmick (rocking chair, calling him homeless, hawaiian shirt, etc) when that said wrestler is working his arse off to get himself over. 

I thought it was frustrating, why for once, can't John Cena or any other WWE established wrestler put his ego aside (kayfabe and not) and just give that gimmick the reaction it required for it to get over - intimidation, fear, worry. Should be selling that the way Undertaker, Mankind or Kane's gimmick was sold in the 90s-00s

I know people will bring up The Rock in the 90s and how he called Kane a 'big red retard' but let's be honest. Rock is a hollywood megastar and completely pulled off that, he was funny as hell and the entertainment didn't come across as a burial. John Cena didn't execute his promo well and it wasn't funny, wasn't entertaining, just a hit to the credibility of Bray.
Thoughts?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't really like Cena or Bryan and I do like Wyatt. I'm just not seeing why so many people are outraged over last night's promo. It's much ado about nothing imo.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

John Cena's character isn't scared of anything so that wouldn't make sense. You can't expect any of thee reactions from John Cena, he's on another level.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe iam blinded by my cena-hate . I just hate this mf. Every week the same old shit and i had some hopes tonight when he has to deal with the wyatts cuz they are the serious shit at the moment. So it sets me up when someone really belives bryan and cena are on the same page promowise. Have to work now fuck john cena


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

This is nothing new. The Rock used to call Undertaker's tattoos "Mickey Mouse tattoos"


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

That's the classic Cena formula. he does it to everyone. Ask Alex Riley how the Cena 'rub' worked out for him, they were supposed to be on the same side, and he still belittled him. 

It's harmless ballbusting when you do it to HHH or the Rock. Not as cool with new guys you are trying to establish as credible characters


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



> Bagged everything he's done lately by ignorantly stating 'what have you done?' John Cena - he had the match of the year so far against The Shield.


More than that, he beat the guy who kicked Cena's ass at SummerSlam.

That segment was completely unnecessary and showed what a dangerous path Bray Wyatt is headed down, one that isn't the path of a future top star, but rather one with no light at the end of the tunnel, but that's the usual fucking foolishness that Cena is known and loved for. No surprise, just disappointment.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



CNB said:


> Bagged his look.
> 
> Bagged his gimmick.
> 
> ...


That Cena doesn't write his material. And having Cena mark out for Wyatt's gimmick would be more funny than cool. I'd rather have John Cena vs Bray Wyatt and not John Cena vs The Crazy Mumbler. At some point, Wyatt is going to need to actually go badass without using the crutch of the gimmick to sell it. We'll simply remember where it started, but its getting played out as it is.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



PhilThePain said:


> This is nothing new. The Rock used to call Undertaker's tattoos "Mickey Mouse tattoos"



Don't forget Punk/Heyman stealing the urn and mocking Paul Bearer (right after Paul's death, no less) leading up to WM.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Actually, Cena comes up with a lot of his own stuff, and ad libs a lot. He's good at working on the fly, and saved plenty of segments with it. He's also cut down some people

(meant to Quote Tailhook)


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the sort of thing that makes me hate Cena more than anything. I can deal with the Superman booking to an extent because we've just come to expect it but the man absolutely cannot sell a feud on the mic. Either he's way too serious to the point that it becomes over the top and comical or he just shrugs off his opponent like they're a piece of shit. 

Since his debut, Wyatt has destroyed everyone in his path and (with the exception of getting outsmarted by DBD once) and here's Cena making Jimmy Buffet jokes? Come on. I know there needs to be some give and take in a feud but the corny jokes just don't benefit anyone. If Bray wins at Mania, then whatever, this is all for nothing. If Cena goes over, however, this whole thing boils down to looking Wyatt look like a chump with nowhere to go but way down.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

As I mentioned in another thread, how do you feel about the lead-up to Punk vs. Undertaker last year? Punk and Heyman stealing the urn and mocking a recently deceased Paul Bearer?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



Dub J said:


> Don't forget Punk/Heyman stealing the urn and mocking Paul Bearer (right after Paul's death, no less) leading up to WM.


Yeah, another example of straight up disrespecting the traits of another character/person. CM Punk didn't diss Undertaker's abilities (a big no-no when cutting a promo), kayfabe-speaking, he was trying to get to Undertaker in a bad way to get an advantage in their upcoming match.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Yeah, I didn't like the stuff about Wyatt not really accomplishing anything. So far, he's neutered Kane, beat Bryan soundly after he beat Cena at Summerslam, and is ultimately going to be a key cog in the Shield's undoing. In kayfabe terms, that's quite an impressive resume for the short while he's been around. Don't call any attention to that stuff though, just make sure to hit the high points about tiki torches and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Just wanting to illustrate that this isn't a "Cena" thing as we have observed such things in the past with other talent. I'm not a Cena fan by any stretch but just thought the outrage over the promo was overreaction by people with an agenda.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Dub J said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, how do you feel about the lead-up to Punk vs. Undertaker last year? Punk and Heyman stealing the urn and mocking a recently deceased Paul Bearer?


I don't really think that's the same thing. Had Punk straight up said something about the urn just being a prop while mocking Taker's Shredder jacket it would've been out of line.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

If Cena said Wyatt hasn't accomplished anything, Wyatt has, like, 3 weeks left to come up with a rebuttal.

"The Golden Calf speaks ill of The Wyatt Family's history? The Golden Calf asks what we've accomplished? The flames of the trail we've carved burn higher than you can ever imagine..." etc...etc...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Everyone who loves Bray should start shopping around for someone else to love. Man. Oh man. What a disgrace tonight's exchange was. Simply a disgrace. There were a few seconds where even Bray's face had a look of genuine worry. Cena's promo sucked and was terrible.

Should be shown to talent as an example of how not to sell a match.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



PhilThePain said:


> If Cena said Wyatt hasn't accomplished anything, Wyatt has, like, 3 weeks left to come up with a rebuttal.
> 
> "The Golden Calf speaks ill of The Wyatt Family's history? The Golden Calf asks what we've accomplished? The flames of the trail we've carved burn higher than you can ever imagine..." etc...etc...


Fire is good. Can get a nero reference in. Cena fiddles as the Wyatts burn his city to the ground all around him. Keep joking Cena, we know it's only to keep from crying. Your time has expired.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

But Punk never really showed much, if any, respect for Taker and his streak. They basically spent the lead-up to WM mocking Taker.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Yeah, I think Cena adlibbed and Wyatt was going by his script. There were a million ways Wyatt could have replied to Cena. Kind of reminds me of Punk and Nash a few years back.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think it buried Wyatt. If we could all see how trash his promo was in comparison to Wyatt's, I think everyone else would have. Cena's got to try and come back some way, he just sounded ignorant to Bray's power if anything.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

*This is John Cena. He is not the guy who would change up anything including how he responds to just about anyone. Only difference maker was Punk who forced him to bring his A game and start to really bring the best out of Cena. right now it's how it has been for the last 9 years or so. everything is the same and it won't change. Anyone who makes these threads will eventually understand that there is no real point making them and nothing will change about John Cena's persona. 

It's as brutal as reality goes here folks. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dub J said:


> But Punk never really showed much, if any, respect for Taker and his streak. They basically spent the lead-up to WM mocking Taker.


BRAY WYATT AIN'T FUCKING TAKER.

Good God, man. This isn't the same thing.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh but it was all good when guys like Rock, Y2J and Austin did this to guys. But it's Cena so he's "burying them". Terrible thread.

In regards to people saying that it's Bray Wyatt and he shouldn't be joked around with, give it a rest. So Cena is supposed to say nothing back to Bray other than "let's fight jack". You just can't build a match on that.

I am a big fan of Bray's, but lmfao @ people saying he buried him.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



Dub J said:


> Just wanting to illustrate that this isn't a "Cena" thing as we have observed such things in the past with other talent. I'm not a Cena fan by any stretch but just thought the outrage over the promo was overreaction by people with an agenda.


I hate the burial of character characteristics regardless of who it is, hardly about an agenda. Just because it's happened before doesn't mean it's OK for everybody to do it. If Punk did it to Bray I would hate it, Rock doing it to Undertaker, Kane or anybody like that. Main Event wrestling is better without the terrible jokes & wrestling Cena is huge for Wyatt.

Anybody who lived through the first Kane/Undertaker feud knows what I mean. When you have a serious, over the top gimmick, it's so much better when the announcers, the wrestlers & everybody involved take it seriously. Cena has done it many times before so it's not like he can't do it.

Bray is really putting on a hell of a performance that would be so much better in an era were announcers knew how to sell what you were watching instead of just selling a network & phone app. What the fuck is the point of having characters & gimmicks if their opponents are gonna just joke about it. We get it, wrestling is fake, thanks for telling us. It's impossible to even suspend belief half the time, just dress everybody up in tights & have them be generic wrestlers if nobody can protect each others persona.

We should go back in time to the early 90's & call Great Muta a clown face who spits vegetable juice at people because he looks like he's having a seizure when he jerks around his body parts the way he does. Let's kill the Undertaker gimmick & joke about it 1 year after it was introduced.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

Except there are clear examples when people other than Cena have done stuff like this in the past but it's only a problem when Cena does it.

The guy in your sig did it to Nash. Nash said he was told what he could and couldn't say and then Punk just came out saying shit off the cuff and making him (Nash) look like shit.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure what's worse Cena's promo or his apologists pointing to other wrestlers doing a similar type of promo to defend Cena. Doesn't make it right if people like Austin or HHH have done it in the past now, does it?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> BRAY WYATT AIN'T FUCKING TAKER.
> 
> Good God, man. This isn't the same thing.


How is it different? Either talent talks shit and jabs at each others character or they can't. Why is it acceptable for some wrestlers to do it and other get flamed when they do it? It's like a few people are telling me I should be outraged when I cannot find a reason to be.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> Not sure what's worse Cena's promo or his apologists pointing to other wrestlers doing a similar type of promo to defend Cena. Doesn't make it right if people like Austin or HHH have done it in the past now, does it?


There's more to it than that, Cena can just never do anything right according to 90% of the people on here. 

My point is, if it was Daniel Bryan saying this to Bray no one would give a fuck because it's DB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> How is it different? Either talent talks shit and jabs at each others character or they can't. Why is it acceptable for some wrestlers to do it and other get flamed when they do it? It's like a few people are telling me I should be outraged when I cannot find a reason to be.


Bray Wyatt is an up and coming midcard heel who's on dangerous turf, where he could either ascend to being the top heel for the next decade, or fall to the level of a Miz. Taker is a main eventer of over 20 years who could slit Stephanie McMahons throat and have Vince and Hunter cover it up and make it look like a suicide. You don't toy around with talent whos careers are still fragile, you protect them.



New World Order. said:


> Oh but it was all good when guys like Rock, Y2J and Austin did this to guys. But it's Cena so he's "burying them". Terrible thread.
> 
> In regards to people saying that it's Bray Wyatt and he shouldn't be joked around with, give it a rest. So Cena is supposed to say nothing back to Bray other than "let's fight jack". You just can't build a match on that.
> 
> I am a big fan of Bray's, but lmfao @ people saying he buried him.


Correct. Cena is not supposed to make fun of the dangerous cult that's been running through the roster. 

If you don't think he buried him, that's fine. In a few weeks, it'll be impossible to deny that he's done it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

honestly is this any different than your guys much beloved Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson did???

Rock Buries Booker T


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Not sure what's worse Cena's promo or his apologists pointing to other wrestlers doing a similar type of promo to defend Cena. Doesn't make it right if people like Austin or HHH have done it in the past now, does it?



I don't like Cena but I like hypocrisy even less. One minute everyone is screaming "yes" when Daniel Bryan is tossing Wyatt around like a bag of garbage in a cage. The next, they are crying because Cena isn't respecting the "big scary monster" that is supposed to be Bray Wyatt. 

Which is it?


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Correct. Cena is not supposed to make fun of the dangerous cult that's been running through the roster.
> 
> If you don't think he buried him, that's fine. In a few weeks, it'll be impossible to deny that he's done it.


Then what would you suggest Cena to do? Sit back and take a verbal beat down from him with nothing in return? That just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Wyatt alluded to it in his response promo. Cena is simply kayfabe underestimating him,just like he kayfabe underestimated The Rock during the final weeks leading to WM28 and look what happened.I have no problem with Cena doing this if the pay off is Wyatt beating him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

New World Order. said:


> Then what would you suggest Cena to do? Sit back and take a verbal beat down from him with nothing in return? That just wouldn't make sense.


How about respond like an ADULT and not a child, and not undercut his gimmick? I don't have a problem with Cena even saying that Wyatt is crazy, delusional, etc, because that's the impression he's supposed to give off, just don't make bad jokes about Margaritaville and Hawaiian shirts, it makes him look like SUCH a geek.



> Wyatt alluded to it in his response promo. Cena is simply kayfabe underestimating him,just like he kayfabe underestimated The Rock during the final weeks leading to WM28 and look what happened.I have no problem with Cena doing this if the pay off is Wyatt beating him.


And it won't be because Cena has Hulk Hogan in his corner. So where does that leave Bray? Not very well off, I'll tell you that.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



CNB said:


> Bagged his look.
> 
> Bagged his gimmick.
> 
> ...


I take it you haven't seen what happens lately to guys who are overly reliant on a gimmick to survive? Cena will either bring out Bray Wyatt and show he can be more than just the Wyatt Family, or that fucker is getting buried six feet under.

Personally.. I think Bray will step to the challenge. But there seems to be a Gimmick Ceiling. You either come off as a Wrestler(which I think Bray can do), or you're fucked ten ways from Sunday when they run out of stuff for you to do that isn't Top of the Card. They want their main guys to be somewhat realistic and not dependent on having to find 1500 different ways to sell your gimmick. You have to come off as a somewhat real person and not a role.

This is a major issue if you're a Damian Sandow or Bad News Barrett fan.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

This is nothing new with Cena. Happens all the time.

Its funny he goes on Austin's podcast & points the finger at the WWE for not building up new stars when he is one of the biggest problems with regards to that cause he buries any new talent that starts to get over with the crowd.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about respond like an ADULT and not a child, and not undercut his gimmick? I don't have a problem with Cena even saying that Wyatt is crazy, delusional, etc, because that's the impression he's supposed to give off, just don't make bad jokes about Margaritaville and Hawaiian shirts, it makes him look like SUCH a geek.


I will agree with you that some of the comments weren't needed but to go as far as saying he BURIED Bray Wyatt and everyone getting so pissed is a little unnecessary, don't you think?

In the grand scheme of things, those comments won't impact the Wyatt's, you are over thinking things.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Wyatt alluded to it in his response promo. Cena is simply kayfabe underestimating him,just like he kayfabe underestimated The Rock during the final weeks leading to WM28 and look what happened.I have no problem with Cena doing this if the pay off is Wyatt beating him.


This times a million. The WWE has done this before. They did it when Cena faced Punk originally. Did it when he faced The Rock. They did it when Cena faced The Shield. They even did it to an extent when he faced Bryan. They did it when he faced Orton. The best sign to know when Cena is going to lose is when they have him acting like the favorite.

On the flipside when the second you hear "Can Cena overcome the odds?" you know he is going to win. They did it when he faced Ryback. Against Henry. Against Del Rio. Against The Rock (part 2). 

I am not going to call it a lock because having Hogan in his corner does add a new dimension, but if I had to pick a winner today it would be Wyatt. My best guess is that Wyatt wins and then Cena and Hogan clear the ring and both do the same thing we just saw on Raw. I would end it by Cena losing and then The Wyatts ambushing Hogan and dragging him backstage. This scenario could create a really good storyline with Cena having to save Hogan from the Wyatt's, which I actually would like to see.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

New World Order. said:


> Then what would you suggest Cena to do? Sit back and take a verbal beat down from him with nothing in return? That just wouldn't make sense.


I think you just hit the nail on the head. Wyatt was talking about how Cena looks at Hogan and sees himself 20 years from now. How Cena is a false hero and everything he's telling people is a lie. He took a dig at "take your vitamins and say your prayers" as well as "loyalty, hustle, respect". He shit on Hogan and Cena. I had no problem with this just like I had no problem with Cena saying Wyatt looked like a homeless guy that grabbed a rocking chair from a Cracker Barrel. 

That's why this outrage over Cena's part of the promo baffles me. It can only be explained by blind hatred of Cena. I've stated before I like Wyatt and don't care much for Cena so I found the earlier "Cena apologist" post quite amusing.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about respond like an ADULT and not a child, and not undercut his gimmick? I don't have a problem with Cena even saying that Wyatt is crazy, delusional, etc, because that's the impression he's supposed to give off, just don't make bad jokes about Margaritaville and Hawaiian shirts, it makes him look like SUCH a geek.
> 
> 
> If you want Wyatt to win, then that promo should have you excited. Everyone just looks at the Cena wins, but when you look at his losses (which he has plenty of on PPV), they always happen when Cena starts getting cocky and acting like he is above his opponent.
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superhippy said:


> If you want Wyatt to win, then that promo should have you excited. Everyone just looks at the Cena wins, but when you look at his losses (which he has plenty of on PPV), they always happen when Cena starts getting cocky and acting like he is above his opponent.
> 
> If anything what it will lead to is Wyatt beating him, and then Cena will start getting serious. Before TLC he was talking so much smack to Randy and it made him look like a little bitch and sure enough he lost. Some deal back in the day against The Miz and Punk.


Cena has Hulk Hogan in his corner. Bray Wyatt could cut Cena's head off and Cena would still win. The guest host always, always, ALWAYS comes out on the winning side.



> I will agree with you that some of the comments weren't needed but to go as far as saying he BURIED Bray Wyatt and everyone getting so pissed is a little unnecessary, don't you think?
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, those comments won't impact the Wyatt's, you are over thinking things.


I'm not gonna change your opinion, fine. Maybe the comments won't bury them but they're symptomatic of a larger issue, which is Cena making talent look bad, which he most certainly IS going to do at WrestleMania when he and the crippled 60 year old beat up the 3 monsters.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

The WWE is working you guys so hard. Jokey Jokey Ha Ha Cocky Cena always loses his PPV matches. Just wait and see. They pull this every time with Cena when they want to set him up for a loss. He gets cocky and then he loses. The list of guys that Cena has supposedly buried since 2010 is just funny.

Ryback - He had already lost to Punk twice, The Shield in their infancy twice, and Mark Henry. He was already buried, he was just fed to Cena because there was no one else. 

Ziggler - Ziggler got the win at TLC and then lost to Cena a couple of times on Raw. It didn't hurt him though. Ziggler still went on to cash in his MITB to a massive ovation, and if it wasn't for a concussion would have had a pretty solid reign.

Sandow - I don't think the WWE ever actually intended for him to be WHC, just look at his position now. On top of that with the unifying of the titles they had to ditch the briefcase somehow and if he was going to lose to anyone it might as well be Cena.

The last guy the WWE had Cena legit bury was Barrett in 2010, and honestly I really don't blame the WWE. Barrett was never going to be a big deal. When someone is destined to be a big deal they beat Cena....Punk, The Shield, Bryan.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*

BOY! did he rip off Rock's promo style last night....


"Ass kicking of a lifetime"? 

Calling Bray Wyatt a "homeless..."? 

Singing margaritaville?


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

:ti

Anyone defending Cena after last nights antics belongs in a padded room. 

Standing there like a fucking bucket of piss, acting like he has no idea what the next pose in Hogans routine was, only further aggravated people. Not to mention his mighty intimidating stance against the Wyatts, fists up, as though he actually employs any fucking striking into his arsenal.

The complete and utter burial of Bray, using content from at least 2 of The Rocks better known promos from 2001 was bad enough, but the fact, its 99% certain he's going to end up winning at Wrestlemania is the final insult. 

:ti as if anyone believed Cena was going to be content in the lower mid card of Wrestlemania in a battle royal.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena did take a giant piss on Bray's character in that promo. There are so many different ways to have gone about it than insulting his rocking chair and clothes. Cena cuts the same promo on every opponent and it's tiresome. This is guy who's group beat the shield twice. No group that Cena was in ever beat the Shield. Bray beat Bryan, something Cena couldn't do. So of course the Cena solution is to act like a butt hurt 12 yr old. And that's the problem right there. Bray sounds like an adult speaking and Cena sounds like a teenager who thinks he's cool in front of the popular kids.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

The Architect said:


> :ti
> 
> Anyone defending Cena after last nights antics belongs in a padded room.
> 
> ...


Coming from a guy overusing an overused gif.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Dub J said:


> Coming from a guy overusing an overused gif.


How is "overusing an overused gif" related to a promo by Cena?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually HHH was cutting the same type of promos with Cena for their match at WM 22. And people think Daniel Bryan has obsessive fans. My god you Wyatt marks need the entire fucking Kleenex factory. Wyatt is going to win the match, if for any reason the Cena loss being offset by Bryan winning both matches and sending the WWE universe types happy.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

The Architect said:


> How is "overusing an overused gif" related to a promo by Cena?



You're making fun of how lame Cena's promo was while plastering your post with that tired gif. It's pretty much up there with posting "your an idiot".


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Algernon said:


> *Actually HHH was cutting the same type of promos with Cena for their match at WM 22*. And people think Daniel Bryan has obsessive fans. My god you Wyatt marks need the entire fucking Kleenex factory. Wyatt is going to win the match, if for any reason the Cena loss being offset by Bryan winning both matches and sending the WWE universe types happy.


Major difference being, HHH actually lost to Cena, by tapping out no less.



Dub J said:


> You're making fun of how lame Cena's promo was while plastering your post with that tired gif. It's pretty much up there with posting "your an idiot".


:ti

You_'re_ an idiot.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Algernon said:


> Actually HHH was cutting the same type of promos with Cena for their match at WM 22. And people think Daniel Bryan has obsessive fans. My god you Wyatt marks need the entire fucking Kleenex factory. Wyatt is going to win the match, if for any reason the Cena loss being offset by Bryan winning both matches and sending the WWE universe types happy.


I'm not really a mark for anyone but I really like Wyatt. I don't think it's Wyatt marks all butthurt about the promo, though. It's more of the John Cena Hate Club's handywork.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is nothing new with Cena. Happens all the time.
> 
> Its funny he goes on Austin's podcast & points the finger at the WWE for not building up new stars when he is one of the biggest problems with regards to that cause he buries any new talent that starts to get over with the crowd.


I listened to that podcast and he didnt point the finger at WWE for not building up talent all. Almost the opposite, he said its down to the guys in the back not stepping up and not willing to take a risk.

I'm surprised this thread has went so strong. It's standard practice to mock your opponent in a promo, Wyatt shouldn't of made such a obvious hypocritical comment and shouldn't allow his character to be fazed by somebody mocking his attire.

And nobody has been buried worse in promos than John Cena.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I see no problem with what Cena said. It makes sense kayfabe-wise that Cena's character would take the piss out of Wyatt and his family. He always does. He's the big, bad, fearless hero who makes fun of the threats he faces to lighten the pressure and perception of danger. It's a kind of character you see in comics even - Flash, all the Green Lanterns, Human Torch, etc. Just because Cena said Wyatt is a hobo with shitty cheap props doesn't mean the fans will perceive him as such, and I still believe Cena will do the job at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena comments towards Bray Wyatt don't help establish a new talent at all.*



WilfyDee said:


> I listened to that podcast and he didnt point the finger at WWE for not building up talent all. Almost the opposite, he said its down to the guys in the back not stepping up and not willing to take a risk.
> 
> I'm surprised this thread has went so strong. It's standard practice to mock your opponent in a promo, Wyatt shouldn't of made such a obvious hypocritical comment and shouldn't allow his character to be fazed by somebody mocking his attire.
> 
> And nobody has been buried worse in promos than John Cena.


Yeah, the Bryan/Cena promo comes to mind where Bryan said he could go back to wrestling in armories and wouldn't slap Cena because Cena's not a wrestler.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

What happened to Cena's knee? I thought it was injured. GOD DAMMIT JOHN YOU HAD ONE JOB.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtnose said:


> What happened to Cena's knee? I thought it was injured. GOD DAMMIT JOHN YOU HAD ONE JOB.


Whatever happened to Big Show's house? What about John Cena's dad? :lol


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Cena's dad is resting comfortably. Miz's dad is by his bedside watching him...literally.


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


Give this man a green rep.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

It was just your average John Cena promo. 

:cena5


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

Yes Era said:


> That just means you're a mark. The Rock killed Austin with his response before WM 15 when the Rock said he had a nursery rhyme for Austin since he thinks the Rock just talks in nursery rhymes "Mary had a little lamb..well piss on Mary, piss on the lamb, and piss on you. The Rock is gonna do what he does best and that's lay the Smackdown on your ROODY POO CANDY ASS" as the entire Philly WM crowd chanted along like he was a god.
> 
> The Rock spoke in 3rd person and was the most arrogant star in history. It wasn't corny. It's just a gimmick that you let personally fuck with you and didn't want to enjoy because you thought a guy who called himself the "TX rattlesnake" and flipped fingers at heels all show long was somehow considered better.


if you look at that feud again - both guys were awesome on the mic - and Austin killed the Rock just as much as rock killed Austin - dont let your love of the rock blind you as to just how good stone cold was. If there was no Stone Cold - chances are the rock wouldn't be as big as he was/is. 

Austin flipped every one off, heel,face, tweener - he did not care care if you liked him or not - thats more arrogant than anything and if you think thats all Austin did you are a diluted rock mark of the highest order. And before you call me a blind Austin mark - i will tell u myself im a huge austin fan, massive, but that doesn't lead me towards hatred for the rock i can still appreciate what he did in the wwf/e.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


Difference is, Rock was talented and funny and did it well. Cena just sucks. I mean literally. He just sucks.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


Here's the difference: Taker and Kane were legit, ESTABLISHED monsters. Taker was a 3-time champ leading the Ministry sacrifing people. Kane set people on fire and hit Vader with a damn wrench. Bray isn't near that level to take that type of insults w/o no selling it(he kinda looked insulted and a bit nervous).

Rock was arrogant when he told them off. Talking smack was his character; it's not Cena's. His delivery was much more genuine & entertaining.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This pissed me off no end. Bray was great on the stick once more, but Cena = fuck off you fucking twat. Really wound me up.

I thought Cena was supposed to be 'injured' too?


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Arca9 said:


> I found that Rock's trash talking was actually funny.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And for the people saying Rock constantly mocked his opponents, what they forget is Rock always paid for mocking them by getting his ass kicked before the show ended. People should never compare Rock to Cena because unlike Cena Rock was a superstar who lost far too often.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have no problem with mocking your opponent if it entertains me... that's why the Rock is one of my all-time favs, cause he was so funny about it.

I find Cena to be completely unfunny and lame though.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess what, Cena wants to be here and is here. And he deserves to be here. If you don't like it, then F off and go follow whatever garbage truck Phil Brooks is raiding.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Another thing is that the casuals eats everything that Cena throw to them. If Cena continue with the "Homeless" shit, the crowd will begin to chant that, killing all the momentum. Is like that stupid thing when people chant "Walrus" to Heyman.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

the wyatts are going to end up like the nexus but more importantly bray is going to end up like barrett

cenawinslol :cena5


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

He's not taking it seriously because he shouldn't take it seriously, that whole gimmick is one big joke, fuck bray wyatt.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Also are people really this short memoried and hypocritical? Rock and Austin made a career out of taking the piss out of supposed "serious" opponents. It's like those complaining about Cena have never once seen a Rock or Austin promo. It really is an idiotic fan response.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

That no selling,what a joke.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I cringed so hard. The fucker even buried his promo jeez. Its one thing to kayfabe make fun of someone but you dont point out shit they do wrong. What if someone called him out on his pandering yet getting boed or his wackass stf? They would most likely get fired.

The rock as much as he made fun of his opponents used to sell them as dangerous most of the time.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Its dissapointing to be honest,this was an opportuniy for Cenas character develpoment but it seems it will be degenerated to his typical CenaWinsLoL feud.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> Also are people really this short memoried and hypocritical? Rock and Austin made a career out of taking the piss out of supposed "serious" opponents. It's like those complaining about Cena have never once seen a Rock or Austin promo. It really is an idiotic fan response.


funny thing is fans loved it when rock constantly buried talent on the mic

but cena is a dick for doing it :no:

remember when rock told booker t "Who Are You"

or how rock completely buried billy gunn after his big push and kotr win


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Its funny how seriously people are taking Bray Wyatt. His schtick IS ridiculous, thats the whole point. Cena's response makes complete sense, so I don't have a problem with it. If Wyatt can brush of the 'humor' and mantain his presence/aura, then we know he's making it big.

But Wyatt's promos are not meant to be taken 100% seriously, they are bizzare by design


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

p862011 said:


> funny thing is fans loved it when rock constantly buried talent on the mic
> 
> but cena is a dick for doing it :no:
> 
> ...


The difference between Cena and the Rock though is that Cena displays almost a split personality, he goes from super serious/sincere to poopy pants suck a dig lol ***. Rock's entire gimmick was of a self obsessed, egomaniac who thought every wrestler was beneath him.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

It's still a bit of a kick in the nuts for all the wrestlers who sold Bray Wyatt as if he was death itself. If you had the Rock ripping into the Undertaker in 1991, we wouldn't have had the Undertaker, his whole character would've been butchered.

To Cena, despite 2 lost world title attempts and an injury at the hands of the Wyatt family, they are nothing but a silly bunch of hobos. I hope Cena steps his game up because if this is how he is going to deal with the Wyatts from now on, forget being buried at Wrestlemania 30, they are going to be buried before they even get that far.

I'm almost 100% certain that Cena is winning against Bray Wyatt. The whole point is to make Bray look strong in the process, but this segment achieved the opposite.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It's still a bit of a kick in the nuts for all the wrestlers who sold Bray Wyatt as if he was death itself. If you had the Rock ripping into the Undertaker in 1991, we wouldn't have had the Undertaker, his whole character would've been butchered.
> 
> To Cena, despite 2 lost world title attempts and an injury at the hands of the Wyatt family, they are nothing but a silly bunch of hobos. I hope Cena steps his game up because if this is how he is going to deal with the Wyatts from now on, forget being buried at Wrestlemania 30, they are going to be buried before they even get that far.
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain that Cena is winning against Bray Wyatt. The whole point is to make Bray look strong in the process, but this segment achieved the opposite.


You can't compare Undertaker to Wyatt. Wyatt is more like Paul Bearer tbh, he's a weird looking promo guy. Potentially an awesome wrestler too though, no doubt.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is an absolute piece of work, he cannot go into a verbal argument with whoever it may be without insulting something about their gimmick, look etc.

Did it with Punk for years, has done it with Orton and many more.

He was literally blowing Hogan off like he does to all those legends, but in the process buries the shit out of the best up and coming heel in the business and IMO one of the best we have seen in years.

But it's all about Cena, those comments have now paved a way for Wyatt to be insulted etc. I honestly thought it was gonna be different with Cena this time around, but his definitely borrowing HHH shovel at Mania.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought it was unnecessary, i also thought bringing Hogan into the mix is a bad idea, it makes the whole idea very cartoonish when Hulk's involved and John Cena with his unnecessary jibes weren't the best route to take the feud. 

While the Bray's act is down and all they really don't have much heat, they need to fuck up Cena far worse than that awful looking 'knee injury' angle.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the very few that really enjoyed the segment and found Cena to be funny. Oh well I enjoyed it.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Was that a burial promo? Does this mean when Wyatt comes out from here on out we're going to get silence and the occasional Husky harris chant? People here put way too much stock into Cena's crap promos. You've convinced yourself that Wyatt is going to lose at WM 30 and never be seen as relevant ever again. I think this is long term feud and Wyatt is going over here. 

Getting a singles match with Cena at friggin WM is a huge deal considering he headlined the last two manias against the biggest or 2nd biggest star the industry has ever created. They just dont throw Cena in a filler match. This is one of the big matches on the card.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It's still a bit of a kick in the nuts for all the wrestlers who sold Bray Wyatt as if he was death itself. If you had the Rock ripping into the Undertaker in 1991, we wouldn't have had the Undertaker, his whole character would've been butchered.
> 
> To Cena, despite 2 lost world title attempts and an injury at the hands of the Wyatt family, they are nothing but a silly bunch of hobos. I hope Cena steps his game up because if this is how he is going to deal with the Wyatts from now on, forget being buried at Wrestlemania 30, they are going to be buried before they even get that far.
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain that Cena is winning against Bray Wyatt. The whole point is to make Bray look strong in the process, but this segment achieved the opposite.


Pretty much this for me, but it is:

Same :cena3 shit just a different :cena3 day

But I did think Bray addressed the jokes well in his part of the promo.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I honestly don't understand the comparisons to Bryan and Rock. Yes they may have 'buried' wrestlers but since when does that give Cena a free pass to do that? It's not like it's the first time Cena has done it. I remember he called Punk's title reign irrelavent.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, you're right, he's the AIDS of the industry because unlike Cena, *cancer can actually be cured*.


I seriously hope you're just trolling.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We will now start getting 'homeless' chants and such from the kiddies to even further destroy him


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


Two completely different scenerios.

-Taker and Kane were already established maineventers.

-Rock was on his way up, and he wasn't supposed to "make" stars.

-Whenever he talked shit he payed it back by making his opponent look good inside ring(getting his ass kicked).

-Rock was original with his material.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

This thread still has a pulse. fpalm


I swear this thread could easily qualify to be in the WF top 5 most bitchiest thread in WF history. If Bray's entire gimmick was buried after only a 3 sentence jab toward his attire and props ( a jab that anybody on this forum could have produced), well then maybe he needs to find a new fuckin gimmick. No body should have a gimmick that sensitive to verbal abuse. I swear, if what Cena did to Bray was a burial, then I can list 20 people off the top of my head who would put Bray's gimmick in the grave in 5.3 seconds.



The People's H2O said:


> Two completely different scenerios.
> 
> -Taker and Kane were already established maineventers.
> 
> ...


Billy Gunn, Booker T and 1999 Chris Jericho would like to have a word with you.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a perfect example of the Rock "burying" someone. He talks trash and proceeds to get his ass kicked and.......what do you know...PUTS OVER THE OTHER WRESTLER. Cena can dream about doing something like this to elevate a feud. 






Put Cena in that situation it would go like this.

Cena - *Looks at titantron of Austin running over car. *Shrugs shoulders and smiles at camera

End segment /


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And here I was thinking that MAYBE it would be different this time, based on the first 2 weeks. "The view never changes".
> 
> This is all leading to Bray Wyatt getting buried six feet deep and never recovering. Cena is such a fucking cancer to the industry.


The problem is not Cena. It's Hogan. Mania 30 is the return of Hogan as the guest host. If he is Cena's corner then Wyatt will loose. Maybe Cena will loose in a Street Fight odd match at Backlash to Wyatt if Bray is luck. If Bray is unlucky they go with the 3 vs 3 Match at Backlash and a guy like Sheamus takes the pin which will be a big blow to Wyatt


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Wait,so people want Guan Sena to lower his standards to make Bray look good?This wasnt a good promo but rather an average promo from Guan Sena.Imagine if Cena was in thuganomics mode.I mentioned couple of weeks back that guys like Guan Sena/The Great One,would rip apart Bray for his whacko schizophrenic promos and this week Bray Wyatt was at his whacko schizophrenic best..God?.Guan Sena haters claim he just cant put young guys over! while making out excuses(ala Excuses ERA!) to cover up Bray Wyatt's fat dumb ass for his really low IQ.

Rumors are that Bray comes up with own stuff for his promos.If this week's strange,unhinged promo is any indication then his IQ is so low that Guan Sena appeared like the most intelligent guy on the planet. 

It's pitiful to see people like *Tyrion Lannister* not having enough brain cells to figure out the booking! dynamics,instead blindly venting their Cena-hate.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And here I was thinking that MAYBE it would be different this time, based on the first 2 weeks. "The view never changes".
> 
> This is all leading to Bray Wyatt getting buried six feet deep and never recovering. Cena is such a fucking cancer to the industry.


I don't like Cena but how exactly is he cancer to the industry? he makes shitload of money for them ffs


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Green said:


> Its funny how seriously people are taking Bray Wyatt. His schtick IS ridiculous, thats the whole point. Cena's response makes complete sense, so I don't have a problem with it. If Wyatt can brush of the 'humor' and mantain his presence/aura, then we know he's making it big.
> 
> But Wyatt's promos are not meant to be taken 100% seriously, they are bizzare by design


By that logic, Undertaker should never have been taken seriously. 

He was a zombie wrestler for fuck sake. It doesn't get more ridiculous than that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought Cena had an 'injury'? Or is that over now.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

The shitload was made even cena was in top spot, any well booked and pushed topface would have worked. In fact the numbers are moving in the wrong direction because of cena and his underness


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

The Architect said:


> By that logic, Undertaker should never have been taken seriously.
> 
> He was a zombie wrestler for fuck sake. It doesn't get more ridiculous than that.


Sure, but he's a legit giant and looks like a fucking badass. Just saying comparing Taker to Husky Harris doesn't work.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

The Hitman said:


> I thought Cena had an 'injury'? Or is that over now.


Remember that time Cena rehabbed a 6 month+ injury in 8 weeks?

What made you think a kayfabe tweaked knee was going to stop the beginning of an "I WIN LOL" feud?


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

very_good said:


> I don't like Cena but how exactly is he cancer to the industry? he makes shitload of money for them ffs


Tyrion Lannister takes his smark role way too seriously.Internet keyboard warriors like him know more about wrestling than Vince fucking Mcmahon


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Husky Wyfat deserves to be buried by a full package like John Cena. He needs to get in ring shape and go back to developmental for a few years.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

pipboy1995 said:


> fpalm Taking this far too fucking seriously if your gonna start with this shit



We get it, you're butthurt. The fact of the matter is, Cena turned Wyatt into a joke. He smirked off a great promo and made corny jokes, like he always does. He could have at least acknowledged that he had a real problem on his hands. But he didn't. He could have helped build the feud. But he didn't. Forget this "blind hate" shit, if you act like a moron you're gonna get called on it. Cena acted like a moron.



Birdbrain420 said:


> Husky Wyfat deserves to be buried by a full package like John Cena. He needs to get in ring shape and go back to developmental for a few years.



Birdbrain. Apt name for you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Whats funny is, some of you guys didnt see that coming or were being way too optimistic about the situation. 

They built up Bray Wyatt and let him win against DB and Shield ONLY so that Cena is the one who "stops him". Its fuckin common sense! 

All I hope for is that Bray Wyatt can recover after Cena is done with him.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

It is very obvious to not just me but virtually everyone I know and virtually all smart fans I am familiar with that Cena's antics to kiss up and play towards legends and who is a hot act are all demonstrative of his tactics backstage. There is no way on earth anyone with as little talent, charisma and athleticism as he has can be a 'face' and 'on top' for as long as he has been despite years of being booed out of every building with smart wrestling fans.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

He has charisma but when you get pushed so hard and so much for as long as he has the idea of pandering dies. 9 years and now the pandering does not work.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Husky Wyfat deserves to be buried by a full package like John Cena. He needs to get in ring shape and go back to developmental for a few years.


Get in ring shape? Shut up!

Did you happen to miss the 25 minute match he had with Bryan at the Rumble?

just because he hasn't gor a nice six pack for you to drool over doesn't mean he isn't in good ring shape, it's refreshing seeing someone outwith the norm but fuck it, you can always go on the Network and watch Billy Gunn matches


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



smark-hole said:


> He has charisma but when you get pushed so hard and so much for as long as he has the idea of pandering dies. 9 years and now the pandering does not work.




I respect your opinion and totally can see where you're coming from. I just don't see the charisma - when he smirks during a promo and raises his hand getting ready for his moves he just doesn't scream 'look at me in a positive way. Now Orton, imo, isn't a super talented wrestler, serviceable but noting spectacular. But he plays the heel PERFECTLY he reacts to opponents, reacts to the crowd, etc. His movements and manner is perfect. That's what I mean by charisma. 

Otherwise, I think we are in total agreement! He just always :rep es for positive reaction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Husky Wyfat deserves to be buried by a full package like John Cena. *He needs to get in ring shape *and go back to developmental for a few years.


lol at this silly ass statement...clearly you should go watch old school footage or general footage to know that weight isn't the only issue of a wrestler's ability/liability....look at for example dusty fucking rhodes, harley race, jerry lawler, etc...in their heyday they were fucking king and weren't known for just their looks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

his facial expressions are cheesy as fuck...his pandering isn't new, it's just sad :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They've screwed Cena out of a title match twice, took a shot at everything he supposedly stands for and "injured" him already, if that's not enough to make him take them as a serious threat then I'm not sure what is.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

The worst was last week in Chicago, it was beyond pathetic. He was practically begging the people to cheer him with his "I love your energy and your city" nonsense. He could have cut his promo without that stuff but was just way too desperate to be cheered. It comes across as so sad when he panders like that and still gets booed.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Chan Hung said:


> his facial expressions are cheesy as fuck...his pandering isn't new, it's just sad :lol




Agreed on all accounts! Literally makes me laugh.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Green said:


> Sure, but he's a legit giant and looks like a fucking badass. Just saying comparing Taker to Husky Harris doesn't work.


I love Bray's look. The whole "creepy guy from backwoods Alabama" really works for him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Fanboi101 said:


> The worst was last week in Chicago, it was beyond pathetic. He was practically begging the people to cheer him with his "I love your energy and your city" nonsense. He could have cut his promo without that stuff but was just way too desperate to be cheered. It comes across as so sad when he panders like that and still gets booed.



'I respect the energy and the enthusiasm. I want change. THE WWE WANTS CHANGE AHHHHHH' 

LOL no mfer, we do want change but our 'enthusiasm' is because we do not like you. It's almost like he has a feeling to be responded to but makes everything positive. After so many years, city after city, you'd think people would realize how we feel. If he's in the midcard and is competitive but more normal, I wouldn't mind. But where he's at the whole ' go through me' thing and the pandering just makes me sick.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

..He is so used to it, when he bust a nut up Kendra Lust's ass he then went to his neighbours and told them it was for the Make A Wish foundation.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

The OP has the audacity talk about Cena pandering to the crowd, even though the guy in his avatar panders more than Cena.unk2

Bryan can't even go a full sentence without pandering to the crowd. When he was talking to the Authority last week in Chicago, it was embarrassing. ''LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE''.....''YES''....''YES''..''YES''(_repeat 20 times_).


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

As much as I've grown to accept him for what he represents I still can't stand his brand of humor, or at least the one he presents on television. His complete disregard and seemingly no selling of the brilliant promo Bray layed out was frustrating to watch. Just once I would like for him to at least appear somewhat concerned with his well being.

The look of shock and awe on his face after he beat Rowan was unnecessary too. Come on, John.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Best in the world


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

He did a better job of it than Hogan at least. Goddamn that shit was brutal.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL.... After reading these replies it's so clear everyone is ready for John Cena to turn Heel.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> The OP has the audacity talk about Cena pandering to the crowd, even though the guy in his avatar panders more than Cena.unk2
> 
> Bryan can't even go a full sentence without pandering to the crowd. When he was talking to the Authority last week in Chicago, it was embarrassing. ''LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE''.....''YES''....''YES''..''YES''(_repeat 20 times_).




Bryan is legitimately over, organically, from the crowd. Cena panders and has never gotten over - only has a select niche of fans to steal a line from last night. 

To compare the two is not apropos in other words.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Flux said:


> Best in the world



LOL!! :clap


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Cena always does this, I knew when they signed Hogan Cena would be kissing his dick in order to be loved by the crowd.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

preach


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Brodus Clay said:


> Cena always does this, I knew when they signed Hogan Cena would be kissing his dick in order to be loved by the crowd.




Yeah it's kind of sad at this point.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Part of me wonders if they did that exact same "occupy RAW" segment, if they replaced Cena in Bryan's place, if Bryan fans would still think the segment was legendary, or if they'd think it was just really really stupid lol.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Bryan is legitimately over, organically, from the crowd. Cena panders and has never gotten over - only has a select niche of fans to steal a line from last night.
> 
> To compare the two is not apropos in other words.


Cena was massively over for a while, it wasn't always 'Lets Go Cena/Cena sucks', he just got to the point where he had done everything pretty quickly and then there was nothing for him to really do and people started to get fed up with him. And the fact he got destroyed several times by some of the best promo cutters of all time.

I'm not a Cena fan, I'm just not a fan of needless Cena hating either.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Rick_James said:


> Part of me wonders if they did that exact same "occupy RAW" segment, if they replaced Cena in Bryan's place, if Bryan fans would still think the segment was legendary, or if they'd think it was just really really stupid lol.



I am a big Bryan fan, obviously, and I wasn't all that impressed with it. They had the camera angle just so because most of the action was in the ring not in the crowd. Just seemed like a bunch of delinquents than a legitimate threat from a legitimate wrestler. So no, I wasn't that impressed and I :mark: for D Bry all the time.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



WilfyDee said:


> Cena was massively over for a while, it wasn't always 'Lets Go Cena/Cena sucks', he just got to the point where he had done everything pretty quickly and then there was nothing for him to really do and people started to get fed up with him. And the fact he got destroyed several times by some of the best promo cutters of all time.
> 
> I'm not a Cena fan, I'm just not a fan of needless Cena hating either.




Yeah I can respect that. I can't say he has never been popular but I can say he isn't and hasn't been for years.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Bryan is legitimately over, organically, from the crowd. Cena panders and has never gotten over - only has a select niche of fans to steal a line from last night.
> 
> To compare the two is not apropos in other words.


No, it's very much appropriate. This thread is about Cena pandering to the crowd? Right. However when I mention that Bryan does the exact same thing(even worst then Cena), you bring up this half ass excuse as to why its okay for Bryan to do something, that you are currently crucifying Cena for. It doesn't matter if Bryan is over or not, the fact still remain that he has to pander to the crowd. 

Crucifying one wrestler for doing something that another wrestler is doing in broad fuckin daylight is the definition of blind hate.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

:| A problem with pandering? I think :bryan3 has something to say to you


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> LOL.... After reading these replies it's so clear everyone is ready for John Cena to turn Heel.


He's almost a heel now to be fair, most people treat him as such. He can't go all the way traditionally though, because that means breaking kids hearts and as much as the people hear would love to see some little kid kitted out in Cena gear crying his eyes out because his hero just turned on him but I doubt that that is an image Vince wants to put out there.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I have come used to John Cena's panders, theres no harm in pandering, Hogan and Rock have done it. Although I thought John Cena was publicly going to jizz all over Hogan in that segment. It was really uncomfortable to watch in some ways lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena won't go away..regardless of whether you or i like him or not...he's here to stay..but at least it's becoming apparent he's slowly washing away from the main event spotlight each week...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> No, it's very much appropriate. This thread is about Cena pandering to the crowd? Right. However when I mention that Bryan does the exact same thing(even worst then Cena), you bring up this half ass excuse as to why its okay for Bryan to do something, that you are currently crucifying Cena for. It doesn't matter if Bryan is over or not, the fact still remain that he has to pander to the crowd.


It's not the same at all. Bryan is acknowledging the positive reaction of the crowd, Cena is pretty much begging them not to boo him. Almost all faces do cheap pops, Cena does them every week without fail because that's all he has to stop the crowd from booing him out of the building. It's not natural or realistic, it's just embarrassing to watch.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> No, it's very much appropriate. This thread is about Cena pandering to the crowd? Right. However when I mention that Bryan does the exact same thing(even worst then Cena), you bring up this half ass excuse as to why its okay for Bryan to do something, that you are currently crucifying Cena for. It doesn't matter if Bryan is over or not, the fact still remain that he has to pander to the crowd.
> 
> Crucifying one wrestler for doing something that another wrestler is doing in broad fuckin daylight is the definition of blind hate.



It's not blind hatred when it's clear as day one wrestler is trying to do something to get people to like him and the other doesn't. Bryan is over and doesn't have to side with legends, have the troops by his side, have disabled kids by his side, have homeless people by his side, the announcers by his side, have 'the authority' by his side. He is OVER because he is genuine. He has never and does never pander to the crowd - he merely speaks as if he is, and I hope you realize it's all part of the storyline, a disgruntled guy who isn't given a fair share. 

Cena panders and does everything in his book, the company preps him and does everything in their book to make him the best and he simply isn't. 

I can see where you're coming from, you're just wrong in the fact that you're comparing apples with starfruit.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

^^people got fedup of him because his act got stale...he has been the same old cena for years now with no changes whatsoever besides the color of his tshirt..you can only serve people the same crap for so long until they get fedup sometimes i think cena is oblivious to this fact 

cena panders to the crowd more than anyone in the wwe that's a fact, he does literally anything to get a cheap pop which includes leeching off whoever is the current favorite of the fans

that being said im afraid d.bryan is starting to pander a little too much now, he is genuinely over there is no need to do that in fact didn't foley call him out for it?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, alright. Cena didn't just completely piss on Wyatt's gimmick and make him look like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt.* Cena wouldn't even think of no selling Roman Reigns like that. Not in a million fucking years.


How do you know?

All I ever see on this forum is you thinking that you're some kind of mystical fucking WWE guru.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



ellthom said:


> I have come used to John Cena's panders, theres no harm in pandering, Hogan and Rock have done it. Although I thought John Cena was publicly going to jizz all over Hogan in that segment. It was really uncomfortable to watch in some ways lol



LOL!!!!!!!

That would explain his awkward running to the ring wouldn't it? :clap


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't read 11 pages for sure.

Honestly if Undertaker got treated the way Wyatt was this Monday his first year in he would have never gotten over and would have become a jobber/midcarder instead of Legend. In fact what Cena did may aswell be called breaking the 4th wall or a shoot. Thank God Bray Wyatt is so charismatic and confident and came up with a great response but even so what Cena did was emberassing. "But he works hard and does charity and make-a wish, respect him", no thanks Jeff to that poverty Top face who is 10+ years in the business as a Top Guy and still doesn't know how to cut a promo, and putting somebody over does play a huge part in promo ability. If you can't do that, your promo ability = 0. Hogan, Rock and Austin must have shook their heads watching this "Top Face" do what he did this Monday.

How is Bray gonna get over if his opponent thinks he's some creepy geek instead of a Cult Leader with psychotic tendencies? I wish Lesnar would have another match with Cena just so he could stiff the fuck out of him even harder than last time and make him cry like a bitch again and learn some manners, this was the most unprofessional thing I've ever seen him do, and he did the "notes" remark with The Rock or his random shoot on Punk before so it's not like Cena is unknown for beeing low, but that was a new record even for him. Can't wait for Roman Reigns to take his spot so that this meathead pleb finally fucks off.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Coyotex said:


> ^^people got fedup of him because his act got stale...he has been the same old cena for years now with no changes whatsoever besides the color of his tshirt..you can only serve people the same crap for so long until they get fedup sometimes i think cena is oblivious to this fact
> 
> cena panders to the crowd more than anyone in the wwe that's a fact, he does literally anything to get a cheap pop which includes leeching off whoever is the current favorite of the fans
> 
> that being said im afraid d.bryan is starting to pander a little too much now, he is genuinely over there is no need to do that in fact didn't foley call him out for it?



Like I told the other guy, I can see where you're coming from I just disagree. I see it more as a storyline of a guy not given a fair share - as anyone in his position would likely do the same thing. What Cena does is pure pandering and it goes well beyond just asking for the crowd to like him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Bryan is legitimately over, organically, from the crowd. Cena panders and has never gotten over - only has a select niche of fans to steal a line from last night.
> 
> To compare the two is not apropos in other words.


The only difference between Cena and Bryan is that fans haven't gotten sick of Bryan's act at this point. Cena _was_ organically over for a while and then he was organically despised for doing the same routine over and over and over again and not really doing much to switch things up. And Cena didn't even pander half as much as Bryan does now. He can't cut a promo nowadays without referencing "the people".


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Okay.

>The YES Movement is right here, in MEPHIS TENESEE


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



x78 said:


> It's not the same at all. Bryan is acknowledging the positive reaction of the crowd, Cena is pretty much begging them not to boo him. Almost all faces do cheap pops, Cena does them every week without fail because that's all he has to stop the crowd from booing him out of the building. It's not natural or realistic, it's just embarrassing to watch.




+1 propped.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



DogSaget said:


> Okay.
> 
> >The YES Movement is right here, in MEPHIS TENESEE


Everyone does that. That's not pandering. I'm talking about kissing ass to the fans and saying how great they are. Just saying how great it is to be there is something everyone does.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Krinkles said:


> The only difference between Cena and Bryan is that fans haven't gotten sick of Bryan's act at this point. Cena _was_ organically over for a while and then he was organically despised for doing the same routine over and over and over again and not really doing much to switch things up. And Cena didn't even pander half as much as Bryan does now. He can't cut a promo nowadays without referencing "the people".



I can respect that. My only hope is he win the championship, gets a reign and when he is no longer interesting goes to the upper mid-card / main event season and maybe wins again but otherwise is competitive but not forced down people's throats like Cena is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Bryan's pandering and Cena's pandering are different things, right now, but that may not be the case forever. The differences between the 2's pandering has been well discussed in this thread already, so I won't go back into that.

The big point here, for me anyways, is how does Bryan (and the WWE) prevent the same fate for Bryan that Cena got by not evolving over the past 8-9 years. If Bryan's character doesn't eventually evolve past this current "YES! Movement" then eventually Bryan will need to go with the same pandering Cena does.

Though I don't ever see that happening b/c when Bryan gets to that point with his YES! Movement stuff the WWE will turn him heel, something they couldn't do with Cena.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Its not only the pandering. You have a guy who has been your top guy for 10 years, and you need to bring back The Rock, Flair, Hogan and Foley to get him over. Not to mention all the current hot acts they have used since RA era. I wont even go to Make a W... 

If he is such a big star, why does they need to? There arent even specific pro Cena areas anymore. He gets shit on by the crowd everywhere he goes. Literally the only way for him to get a cheer is to tag him along with guys like Bryan and Hogan, and make him kiss their ass?

...Putting Hogan to his corner in wrestlemania would be an all time low...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I just hope Bryan can cut new fresh stuff so the fans don't turn on him after a while.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Onehitwonder said:


> Its not only the pandering. You have a guy who has been your top guy for 10 years, and you need to bring back The Rock, Flair, Hogan and Foley to get him over. Not to mention all the current hot acts they have used since RA era. I wont even go to Make a W...
> 
> If he is such a big star, why does they need to? There arent even specific pro Cena areas anymore. He gets shit on by the crowd everywhere he goes. And literally the only way for him to get a cheer, is to tag him along with guys like Bryan and Hogan, and make him kiss their ass?
> 
> ...Putting Hogan to his corner in wrestlemania would be an all time low...


The company still thinks it's the Cena show, they can't get past the Hogan mentality that Cena is the focal point and everything else happens around him. That's why Punk never main-evented as champion, that's why so many guys have been built up specifically for Cena to beat. For 10 years it's been about finding challengers and opponents for Cena, and everyone else is on the second tier. TBH I feel sorry for the guy since he does have some talent and could probably have contributed if he'd been around in a different era, but as it is he'll probably be remembered as a black mark on the wrestling industry.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Didn't read 11 pages for sure.
> 
> Honestly if Undertaker got treated the way Wyatt was this Monday his first year in he would have never gotten over and would have become a jobber/midcarder instead of Legend. In fact what Cena did may aswell be called breaking the 4th wall or a shoot. Thank God Bray Wyatt is so charismatic and confident and came up with a great response but even so what Cena did was emberassing. "But he works hard and does charity and make-a wish, respect him", no thanks Jeff to that poverty Top face who is 10+ years in the business as a Top Guy and still doesn't know how to cut a promo, and putting somebody over does play a huge part in promo ability. If you can't do that, your promo ability = 0. Hogan, Rock and Austin must have shook their heads watching this "Top Face" do what he did this Monday.
> 
> How is Bray gonna get over if his opponent thinks he's some creepy geek instead of a Cult Leader with psychotic tendencies? I wish Lesnar would have another match with Cena j*ust so he could stiff the fuck out of him even harder than last time and make him cry like a bitch again and learn some manners*, this was the most unprofessional thing I've ever seen him do, and he did the "notes" remark with The Rock or his random shoot on Punk before so it's not like Cena is unknown for beeing low, but that was a new record even for him. Can't wait for Roman Reigns to take his spot so that this meathead pleb finally fucks off.


Grow up you sad person.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Completely agree with you OP. Glad there are still people with a brain on this forum cause I noticed theres a lot of people up cenas ass lately over the months. So many cenation on this forum nowadays.

but yeah it's so pathethic that a man has to go to these lengths that's supposedly the greatest thing ever in the wwe according to how WWE want him booked.

Whether he uses troops, sick kids, make a wish, breast cancer, other charities, other stars to get over from zack ryder daniel bryan etc. having the rock mick foley bret hart ric flair hogan etc. all try to get us to cheer him. It don't mean shit cause at the end of the day Cena does not entertain a lot of people and we are sick of him.

People wonder why cena get's booed it's because of reasons like this. Cena is a phoney like the shoot promo rock cut on cena on youtube ''PLEASE LIKE ME PLEASE LIKE ME''

I literally think of that EVERY time cena comes out there whether he is kissing the crowds ass or the other over act and trying to leech off of them. Hey I like the guy who is popular please like me to lol!

But yeah and what I find funny is people on this forum, mostly these cena fans. They are comparing people like bryan and punk using crowd pandering. First off they NO WHERE use the amount of pandering cena is using. Secondly CENA DOES IT IN EVERY PROMO LITERALLY. Thirdly Bryan Punk and whoever else people mention are most likely USUALLY OVER with the crowd in a BABYFACE role WITHOUT being constnatly booed and shit on.

And btw Nor bryan or punk leech off of HOT ACTS to try and get cheered cause they are ALL READY over and cheered by fans without booed. Like holy shit..... when punk was heel the man was still getting cheered. Yet these cena fans want to to try and compare bryan and punk to cena. 


No... The amount of crowd pandering cena does is unmatched to anyone. No one in the history of the WWE WHO is a top face of the company ever had to pander the amount of ways cena does. They literally have cena coming out and they show troops and little children all the time in cena gear. It's so hilarious. And like I said all of the leeching he does off of other people is hilarious as well....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I called this the minute Cena/Wyatt interacted. What a fucking goofball Cena is. I actually don't think it will effect Wyatt all that much though as he's so good on the mic he can compensate for any shit jokes Cena is going to fire at him. It just degrades the whole segment though when Cena doesn't take the threats seriously. 

What i would be worried about now is how the match is going to go down at Mania. If Cena wins despite interference from Harper and Rowan and kicks out of a sister abigaill and all that i would not be fucking surprised. That'll be a serious fucking momentum killer and will go some way to diminishing how the Wyatts have been booked so far.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

The things I don't get is 1. If "everyone" is tired and think he's stale, why are his merch sales always towards the top, are all the people that dont like him buying stuff to burn? 2. Whats this smart fan thing, so only dumb fans like Cena?

look he's not my favorite or even top 3 or so but I find him entertaining and obviously enough other people do too, if the WWE weren't making money off him he wouldn't be where he is. And yeah may politic back stage, but its a business and he wants to stay on top and as long as he's a big money maker with the WWE, I'd imagine towards the top is where he is going to stay.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



x78 said:


> It's not the same at all. Bryan is acknowledging the positive reaction of the crowd, Cena is pretty much begging them not to boo him. Almost all faces do cheap pops, Cena does them every week without fail because that's all he has to stop the crowd from booing him out of the building. It's not natural or realistic, it's just embarrassing to watch.


I can understand acknowledging the fans, but acknowledging them after every single sentence you say, and egging them on to scream Yes with you, during your entrance, during your match, after your match, backstage, during a promo (even a serious one), goes beyond simple acknowledgment. 



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> It's not blind hatred when it's clear as day one wrestler is trying to do something to get people to like him and the other doesn't. Bryan is over and doesn't have to side with legends, have the troops by his side, have disabled kids by his side, have homeless people by his side, the announcers by his side, have 'the authority' by his side. He is OVER because he is genuine. *He has never and does never pander to the crowd* - he merely speaks as if he is, and I hope you realize it's all part of the storyline, a disgruntled guy who isn't given a fair share.


Lets get one thing straight though. I'm not saying Cena doesn't pander, matter of fact I'll be the first to admit that the fucker panders as much if not more than Foley and Hogan. My beef is with the fact that you acknowledge Cena's pandering and made a thread about it, but turned a complete blind eye, to the guy who was just doing last night for almost 15 minutes with OccupyRAW.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Chicago was no worse then any other night but I just got a brilliant idea. Have him do the make a wish thing in Chicago. When they shit on the segment have him snap and finally turn heel. Then have him become obsessed with getting cheers and attack faces. Insult the crowd for not cheering him when he panders etc. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

there are always new 6-10 year olds getting into wrestling begging their parents to buy them the newest merch and that is who cena is speaking to when he panders. or 6-10 year olds already into wrestling who need reminded that john cena is the Hero and don't understand what pandering is. don't like it? you're not the target, and vince doesn't care.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

C'mon OP, you can't genuinely believe that Cena has no charisma, no athleticism, and has never been organically over? I mean really man, it's one thing not to like the guy but it's completely another to just have blind hatred for him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



deepelemblues said:


> there are always new 6-10 year olds getting into wrestling begging their parents to buy them the newest merch and that is who cena is speaking to when he panders. or 6-10 year olds already into wrestling who need reminded that john cena is the Hero and don't understand what pandering is. don't like it? you're not the target, and vince doesn't care.


This is exactly how I see it. All this talk about how no one likes him, well try telling that to all the people that buy his merch, well over most anyone. I believe the reason for hearing the boos is the people booing are a helluva a lot louder than all the little kids. I was watching an old PPV on the network and it was the whole "lets go Cena"--"Cena sucks" chants and it hella sounded like grown men yelling back at women and children hahah. Not saying there's anything wrong with the chants just the way it came across on tv sounded funny.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

What the hell are you people complaining about?

In the context of the segment, Bray outsmarted Cena. 

Bray said that pride would ultimately be Cena's downfall, and what did Cena do? Act pridful by downplaying Bray with some cheesy insults because he doesn't feel that he's a threat. On top of that, up until he made the open challenge, there wasn't going to be Bray Vs Cena at WM, it took Wyatt's promo to finally goad Cena into a match. 

I fail to see how this single promo buried Bray Wyatt, and if it did, maybe his character wasn't all that good to begin with.

However, if cenawinslol at Wrestlemania, then yeah, Wyatt is/will be :buried


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Please, the Margaritaville line sounded just like something the Rock would have said back in the day. And besides, Bray completely no sold it, if he had started jumping around, throwing his hat and screaming like a five year old throwing a temper tantrum then that might be one thing, but all he did was just stand there with a crazy smile on his face almost like he was looking down on John.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

You guys have all heard of the Golden touch of Midas, right? Well, there's also the Fecal touch of Cena. Just like everything Midas touched turned to gold, so everything that Cena touches turns to shit.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

RAB said:


> Grow up you sad person.


Why? They do it all the time in the indies and Japan. Cena seems to have forgotten what wrestling was about, putting wrestlers over for starters. And he did cry like a bitch when he cut that promo so I don't see how stating the facts is a reason for growing up, he simply cannot handle a stiff wrestling match which is why it brings the lols seeing a 250lbs guy cry like a 12year old kid. Sounds like you need to grow up, and especially grow out of Cena. Not everybody has low standards for Top Faces, you can't force your poor opinion unto everybody else. What does it say about Cena if a 210lbs Punk could manage getting manhandled by Lesnar and take it like a man and be actually proud of it?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

he is funny and he is liked by the majority of wwe fans. Don't base the number of haters here on everyone within the wwe universe. There is a small percentage of marks here who hate cena, the rest of the fans love him. He doesn't sell the most merchandise for nothing


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

the-gaffer said:


> Get in ring shape? Shut up!
> 
> Did you happen to miss the 25 minute match he had with Bryan at the Rumble?
> 
> just because he hasn't gor a nice six pack for you to drool over doesn't mean he isn't in good ring shape, it's refreshing seeing someone outwith the norm but fuck it, you can always go on the Network and watch Billy Gunn matches


Husky Harris had a good match with the guy that has won the WON Best Technical Wrestler award every year since 2005? WOW! Great job on Wyatt for carrying that scrub danny boy Bryan to a good (not great) match.

The only good matches he's had (other than the Bryan carry job) are tag matches where Harper does all the work for The Wyatts.

Bray Wyatt is not in good ring shape. He's FAT. He also has the easiest job on the roster as far as mic work goes. Say a bunch of gibberish and make funny faces, he's a regular Laurence Olivier out there. Change his name to Funky Harris, team him with Brodus Clay and give the Wyatt gimmick to somebody like Curtis Axel who can actually put on great matches.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

John Cena didn't bury him but he did no sell him, Bray Wyatt is supposed to be a creepy cult leader. John Cena did his same old tired schtick of cracking a few hit and miss jokes with a goofy smile and all of a sudden gets serious. Thats what pisses me off about this he can't put any of his opponents over...he didn't even put The Rock over, i mean you can only blame Cena so much at some point this has to fall on whoever writes the content


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> I can understand acknowledging the fans, but acknowledging them after every single sentence you say, and egging them on to scream Yes with you, during your entrance, during your match, after your match, backstage, during a promo (even a serious one), goes beyond simple acknowledgment.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get one thing straight though. I'm not saying Cena doesn't pander, matter of fact I'll be the first to admit that the fucker panders as much if not more than Foley and Hogan. My beef is with the fact that you acknowledge Cena's pandering and made a thread about it, but turned a complete blind eye, to the guy who was just doing last night for almost 15 minutes with OccupyRAW.


The issue with Cena's pandering is that they all scream "Please like me" louder than everybody. As of Bryan's case, he acknowledges the positive crowd reaction so I don't see what's wrong with that. Also, if the crowd is still reacting positively each time, he can acknowledge them all he wants.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

What a joke TS is, Bryan panders in every promo and just had the biggest pandering segment ever and yet you still whine about Cena Pandering. You suck TS. Ofcourse Bryan fans make tons of excuses why it's ok for him to pander, hypocrite morons.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Krinkles said:


> The only difference between Cena and Bryan is that fans haven't gotten sick of Bryan's act at this point. Cena _was_ organically over for a while and then he was organically despised for doing the same routine over and over and over again and not really doing much to switch things up. And Cena didn't even pander half as much as Bryan does now. He can't cut a promo nowadays without referencing "the people".


Different situation though. The storyline is that the people are angry at the WWE (which I guess isn't completely "kayfabe") and want to see Bryan succeed while the Corporation wants their own guys in the main event. It's Bryan/the fans vs The Authority, it makes sense for him to bring up the crowds when they're playing a role here. Now granted this was all done by accident because they're morons but it's the way it's worked out. Maybe WWE will run it into the ground like they do so many other things that organically catch on but that remains to be seen. Very different from Cena coming out doing the same old "rowdy crowd tonight!" motions and getting on his knees for Hogan because of... well, just because.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just watched the back and forth exchange and it says a lot about modern day WWE that we can just expect this sort of unfunny shtick from the guy who has been the face of the company for ten years and not be surprised. He should leave dishing out the adolescent disses to guys like Laurinitis or 3MB or whatever, not the guy who looks to be the next big heel of the company, especially at the biggest Wrestlemania to date.

Wasn't exactly a LOL BRUIAL though. Hopefully The Wyatts can get some retribution next week, although AGAIN it says a lot about modern day WWE that we have to wait for the heels - THE BAD GUYS - to get their own back on the good guy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Loved the segment. Buried the fuck out of Bray.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> I can understand acknowledging the fans, but acknowledging them after every single sentence you say, and egging them on to scream Yes with you, during your entrance, during your match, after your match, backstage, during a promo (even a serious one), goes beyond simple acknowledgment.


Maybe so. But Bryan is just playing a face, it's nothing new and I don't have an issue with it, I wouldn't have an issue with Cena doing it if he was getting cheered like Bryan, the issue is when Cena comes out to 95% boos and says something like "I love the energy and respect this city, the great thing about the WWE Universe is that they always voice their opinion" etc and then is paired up with more popular wrestlers, promotes the military, talks about charities etc and is pretty much given everything under the sun in an attempt to stop the crowd from booing him out of the building. 

The worst thing about Cena's pandering is that it's forced and not natural. The natural thing for someone who comes out trying to be a good guy and gets booed out of the building would be to react like Batista did, not continue coming out and praising/sucking up to the crowd for years while they continue to boo you and cheer for the possibility of you getting injured. Cena is going nowhere as a face, he's not going to regain popularity, his time has gone and the fact that they continue to put so much effort into portraying him as the good guy and trying to stop him from being booed is just a counter-productive waste of time.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

And a one and a two and a...

"THATS WHAT I LOVE ABOUT RAW! THE ENERGY AND EXCITEMENT OF THIS WWE UNIVERSE IN THE GREAT CITY OF "_____"!!!!!

BY THE WAY HULK HOGAN IS HERE. DONT BE POOPYHEADS TO ME WHILE I GO DOWN ON HIM FOR 10 MINUTES!!!" ~ :cena3

"Two legends right there, ladies and gentlemen..." ~ :cole3

"Listen to this WWE Universe!!! Cena rocks!" ~ :lawler

"God bless them, Mygul! Huhuhuh! I was in a match with both of them once!" ~ :JBL


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys are acting like Cena totally NO SOLD that promo. :lmao

Wyatt fans are so fucking delusional. Come on guys.

Wyatt said shit about pride then called himself a God. Cena called him out on his *SHITTY NONSENSICAL PROMO* and he was *RIGHT*.

I'm not for Cena shitting on a good promo, but for one, it was a shit promo, and for two, he didn't even shit on it like he does others.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> It is very obvious to not just me but virtually everyone I know and virtually all smart fans I am familiar with that Cena's antics to kiss up and play towards legends and who is a hot act are all demonstrative of his tactics backstage. There is no way on earth anyone with as little* talent, charisma and athleticism* as he has can be a 'face' and 'on top' for as long as he has been despite years of being booed out of every building with smart wrestling fans.


Uh.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

neckbeards mad cause he's gonna bury wyatt.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

RUSEV said:


> You guys are acting like Cena totally NO SOLD that promo. :lmao
> 
> Wyatt fans are so fucking delusional. Come on guys.
> 
> ...


The God part didn't make any sense and was cheesy but the rest of the promo was spot on with his comments towards Hogan and Cena. I'd like to see Cena deliver a promo anywhere near as good as that, even in his movies his acting is leagues below Brays LIVE performances (well his movies are shit, but so is his acting so it evens out), they're like day and night apart from each other. Cena fans are really in denial, dude is at least 3 leagues below Bray on the mic and they pretend like what he did was funny or entertaining, or even just right. Unless you're 12 year old you'll not agree with Cenas pisspoor jokes. He contributed absolutely nothing to the segment.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

You Wyatt marks and Cena haters are hilarious. Cena does this to every opponent who is supposed to be a serious threat and you know what the outcome always is? Cena gets his ass kicked and the other guy gets a push. I knew a few people would do the usual fuck Cena schtick, but the amount of whining and butthurt here is shocking. Wyatt isn't getting buried Cena just did what he always does and that's it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> I can understand acknowledging the fans, but acknowledging them after every single sentence you say, and egging them on to scream Yes with you, during your entrance, during your match, after your match, backstage, during a promo (even a serious one), goes beyond simple acknowledgment.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get one thing straight though. I'm not saying Cena doesn't pander, matter of fact I'll be the first to admit that the fucker panders as much if not more than Foley and Hogan. My beef is with the fact that you acknowledge Cena's pandering and made a thread about it, but turned a complete blind eye, to the guy who was just doing last night for almost 15 minutes with OccupyRAW.


Of course he will scream and ackowledge them every time..This is not different from Austin saying give me a hell yeah or from the Rock saying in every promo The millions and millions of the Rock's fans...
And there is nothing wrong with that. The thing that you forget guys is that the crowd loves to participate in the show. The Yes chant is a funny thing to do and it's a great visual for TV.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, you're right, he's the AIDS of the industry because unlike Cena, cancer can actually be cured.


:clap


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



x78 said:


> Maybe so. But Bryan is just playing a face, it's nothing new and I don't have an issue with it, I wouldn't have an issue with Cena doing it if he was getting cheered like Bryan, the issue is when Cena comes out to 95% boos and says something like "I love the energy and respect this city, the great thing about the WWE Universe is that they always voice their opinion" etc and then is paired up with more popular wrestlers, promotes the military, talks about charities etc and is pretty much given everything under the sun in an attempt to stop the crowd from booing him out of the building.


And I understand that. But the reason Cena panders in because it's in his character now. The WWE has build Cena's character to be this guy who is the most polarizing individual in wrestling history. They made it to the point where him getting booed or mixed reactions isn't a bad thing. So when he panders to the crowd, and acknowledge how the fans are voicing their opinion tonight, it comes off as him being honest that the people don't like him, which reinforces his polarizing character. 

Cena pandering makes sense, the same way, your claiming it's okay for Bryan to pander.



> The worst thing about Cena's pandering is that it's forced and not natural. The natural thing for someone who comes out trying to be a good guy and gets booed out of the building would be to react like Batista did, not continue coming out and praising/sucking up to the crowd for years while they continue to boo you and cheer for the possibility of you getting injured. Cena is going nowhere as a face, he's not going to regain popularity, his time has gone and the fact that they continue to put so much effort into portraying him as the good guy and trying to stop him from being booed is just a counter-productive waste of time.


Batista isn't making the WWE nowhere near the amount of money that Cena is, Batista doesn't have nowhere near the amount of sponsors nor does he has any extracurricular activities that is going to benefit the company in the long run, which is why the company wasn't hesitate on turning him heel. Turning Cena heel would be a dumb, I repeat A DUMB business move(listen to Stone Cold podcast), since you are risking Cena's entire stock for a heel turn just to satisfy a vocal minority. You don't do that. If WWE would have listened to the fans back 2005 when they first started booing Cena, how many hundreds upon hundreds of millions of dollars would they have never acquired if they turned Cena heel at that very moment.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

You can't say Cena is completely devoid of any wrestling talent whatsoever OP because the guy has demonstrated on numerous occasions that he can put on some great wrestling matches.

Dude probably is a backstage politician but there have been thousands of wrestlers that have probably been just as if not more terrible. The guy has the typical, handsome white American look that is easy to market to the rest of the country. Good build, Mr. Charity & good guy character that is fan friendly, family friendly and that's who the product is geared for. I don't really understand why people don't just understand that WWE wants this guy as their company guy & if you ran the WWE, you would to. It's not just a wrestling promotion anymore, people need to get that through their fucking skulls & stop getting butt-hurt about it. I'm not saying it makes great TV or that it's even right, but Jesus Christ have you seen how the media in the US is nowadays? Cena is the perfect character for this countries current generation of easily offended pussies.

I appreciate the guys underrated in ring ability but I don't give a flying fuck about his out of the ring character, the fact that he does charities or other shit that people say. "Oh he's such a hard worker, Oh he's such a workhorse" - boo fucking hoo, we all would do it for the money he makes. So I don't want my post to sound like I'm slurping the Cena Kool-Aid because I don't care. Thousands upon thousands of wrestlers have tried, died & busted their ass just as hard as this guy has in the entire history of professional wrestling.

I just get annoyed when people act like they don't understand why Cena is pushed, protected etc. He does make them money but I honestly believe they could make more money by pushing other talented wrestlers as hard, but that's not what WWE is trying to do. They make a steady profit, and they have a genuinely good reputation with families across the states because of Cena's lame ass schtick. A guy like Punk is not gonna get that kinda chance because this country's mainstream public could not handle that crap. The same thing goes for a guy like Undertaker, his Ministry crap could not be pulled off this day & age.

Good Lord we got people like George Zimmerman being defended for his actions, if CM Punk was given the John Cena treatment, these fake, wannabe high moral having families would think that WWE was promoting a drug addict looking murderer, and that's what represents their public company. I fucking love CM Punk, but he does not fit "Mainstream" society in 2014.

The only time Cena will be replaced is when Tebow gets his NXT training out of the way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought it was a good promo from Bray & Cena, tbh.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RUSEV said:


> *SHITTY NONSENSICAL PROMO*


Go home Oxi.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Billy Gunn, Booker T and 1999 Chris Jericho would like to have a word with you.


 You're a big Jericho fan, I expect you to at least give the Rock for losing to Y2J for 3 PPVs in a row in 2001/02. In fact, the only time Rock beat Y2J in their feud was with a flukey roll up which made Y2J look even stronger. Booker T? Rock agreed to lose to Booker T in a match in 2003 but then pulled out because thought there would be no point in having Booker T win and then lose at Mania 19 to HHH but he still got eliminated by him in the battle royale and then clapped for Booker T's victory. People mention the 'Who are you' but hardly mention this for some odd, biased reason.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

If Daniel Bryan or CM punk had done or said the exact same thing "HAHHAHAHAH OMG OLOLOLOLOL BYRAY WYATT GOT OWNED LELELELE *Insert Best in the world or YES! YES! YES!*"


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Obviously, worse case scenario is cenawinslol but I don't think they'd build Wyatt like this just for him to be fed to cena especially when you look at the current land scape of heels in WWE. They need him strong and to be there going forward. 

A part of me wants the whole Cena joking around being a dick thign to be brought into the story, for it to be his downfall, him trying to not let Bray get to him. It would be pretty cool if they managed to pick away at Cena slowly, till he eventually cracks, would certainly give Cena the best bit of character development in years.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Oliver-94 said:


> You're a big Jericho fan, I expect you to at least give the Rock for losing to Y2J for 3 PPVs in a row in 2001/02. In fact, the only time Rock beat Y2J in their feud was with a flukey roll up which made Y2J look even stronger. Booker T? Rock agreed to lose to Booker T in a match in 2003 but then pulled out because thought there would be no point in having Booker T win and then lose at Mania 19 to HHH but he still got eliminated by him in the battle royale and then clapped for Booker T's victory. People mention the 'Who are you' but hardly mention this for some odd, biased reason.


Those revenge for Y2J and Booker didn't happen until years later after the fact.

Y2J came from WCW to WWE, and received one of the biggest pop ever in his debut. The man looked like a million buck when he walked out on the RAW stage for the first time (which is in my sig). Then Rock went on and destroyed him on the mic. Rock made Y2J looked like a midcarder and a non-threat to him after that exchange. Y2J didn't get even with The Rock until 2001.

Rock told Booker T ''Who are you'' and then went on and beat him at the next two PPV's(SummerSlam/Unforgiven). Booker didn't get equal with the Rock for that, until 2 years later, in that battle royal you mentioned.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Wyatt is supposed to be scary and threatening, I wish Cena could sell that rather than being this big tough guy. He has not put over Bray yet and he should be putting him over heading into WM if they want Bray to be a top heel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SpearORgtfo said:


> If Daniel Bryan or CM punk had done or said the exact same thing "HAHHAHAHAH OMG OLOLOLOLOL BYRAY WYATT GOT OWNED LELELELE *Insert Best in the world or YES! YES! YES!*"


Bryan got his ass kicked, submitted to Bray, became a trashman, and then lost clean to him. They diminished Bryan's popularity, indeed killed his ability to even do his act, to put over these rookies. So, this what if is not valid. Can't remember CM Punk's stuff he did when he was briefly against them at Survivor Series.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bryan got his ass kicked, submitted to Bray, became a trashman, and then lost clean to him. They diminished Bryan's popularity, indeed killed his ability to even do his act, to put over these rookies. So, this what if is not valid. Can't remember CM Punk's stuff he did when he was briefly against them at Survivor Series.


No, im saying that if Bryan or Punk were in Cena's position (having not faced Wyatt before)Everybody would be fingering themselves in laughter. Double motherfucking standards


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Screw putting someone over on mic. If you can't go toe to toe with someone on a microphone that's your problem. I didn't watch RAW and Cena probably no sold everything said to him with a dumb grin on his face like he did The Rock, but my point still stands. If someone is good enough on mic the reaction/actions of the other person doesn't matter.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SpearORgtfo said:


> No, im saying that if Bryan or Punk were in Cena's position (having not faced Wyatt before)Everybody would be fingering themselves in laughter. Double motherfucking standards


Bryan already feuded with them and it didn't happen. It wouldn't ever happen. That's my point. Bryan is not a put down artist like John Cena or the Rock.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be called an apologist, but hell with it. You people just love to non-stop bitch about Cena. 

"HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT WYATT'S RAMBLING, WAHHHHHHHHH. HE BURIED HIM OMG ((" 

What, so finally some face just didn't give a damn about Wyatt going on about some metaphorical bull shit? Good. I'm glad. It should have happened before. So each face needs to treat Wyatt the same? "Oh dear, Huskylosphy scares the shit out of me. I'll just act really afraid.". Cena's character should know Husky ain't shit. He's a guy who didn't back down from Kane or anyone else. Cena has faced how many different challengers. Why the hell should he be afraid of Wyatt's rambling? 

He does sell their beatings well. And if HE DOES end up putting over Wyatt at WM, I want you all to admit how stupid you look. If not, I won't be surprised. But the exchange wasn't that big of a deal. Cena's character probably wouldn't give a shit about Wyatt going on and rambling and putting the crowd to sleep. To be honest, I feel like Punk shouldn't have cared either.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Bryan already feuded with them and it didn't happen. It wouldn't ever happen. That's my point. Bryan is not a put down artist like John Cena or the Rock.


OMG you dont get my point either. *IF* bryan or punk said the exact same thing, nobody *AND I SAY NOBODY* would give a shit.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought John was ok , Not at Cm punk level or Bray . But to me he did fine in his promo last night.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I still don't interpret Wyatt's character as a monster. He's not in the same category as a Vader or Taker. He's an off the rocker (no pun intended), manipulative cult leader imo. That's why I don't agree with the assessment that Cena "no sold" Wyatt as a monster heel.


----------



## AndiH (Jan 3, 2006)

The hatred for Cena is stupid.

I don't get hyped up for him as much as some superstars - but when he's there and doing what he does he's one of the most entertaining superstars on the roster. Has been for years and will continue to be, both on the mic and in-ring.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Those revenge for Y2J and Booker didn't happen until years later after the fact.
> 
> Y2J came from WCW to WWE, and received one of the biggest pop ever in his debut. The man looked like a million buck when he walked out on the RAW stage for the first time (which is in my sig). Then Rock went on and destroyed him on the mic. Rock made Y2J looked like a midcarder and a non-threat to him after that exchange. Y2J didn't get even with The Rock until 2001.
> 
> Rock told Booker T ''Who are you'' and then went on and beat him at the next two PPV's(SummerSlam/Unforgiven). Booker didn't get equal with the Rock for that, until 2 years later, in that battle royal you mentioned.


 so I guess Y2J buried Taker by calling him boring in the same year then?


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Dub J said:


> I still don't interpret Wyatt's character as a monster. He's not in the same category as a Vader or Taker. He's an off the rocker (no pun intended), manipulative cult leader imo. That's why I don't agree with the assessment that Cena "no sold" Wyatt as a monster heel.


This. Bray is not playing a monster he's playing a psychotic yet charismatic leader. They are two completely different things .


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Settle down, ya bunch of girls.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

SpearORgtfo said:


> OMG you dont get my point either. *IF* bryan or punk said the exact same thing, nobody *AND I SAY NOBODY* would give a shit.


if punk did it,i wouldn't of had a problem because he is suppose to be a smart mouthed condescending asshole lol

cena is suppose to be mr superman


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Cena is more of a two-sided coin than just a All-American face imo. One one side you have the hustle, loyalty, respect gimmick. On the other we have the "troll IWC" Cena.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

fpalm this entire thread


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Oliver-94 said:


> so I guess Y2J buried Taker by calling him boring in the same year then?


Y2J and Taker??? How does this relate to what I just said previously.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dub J said:


> I still don't interpret Wyatt's character as a monster. He's not in the same category as a Vader or Taker. He's an off the rocker (no pun intended), manipulative cult leader imo. That's why I don't agree with the assessment that Cena "no sold" Wyatt as a monster heel.





DalyaTheTurtle said:


> This. Bray is not playing a monster he's playing a psychotic yet charismatic leader. They are two completely different things .


He is playing a monster though. I think you guys are looking at 'monster' in too much of a literal sense. He's not the neanderthal, knuckle dragging, village destroying, fire breathing behemoth kind, but the mind manipulating, second guessing, claustrophobic, unnerving, soul destroying kind of monster. 

I hate to keep bringing him up when Wyatt is the topic of conversation, but Charles Manson was definitely a monster. Serial killers are monsters. They're not powerful or brutes in the literal sense (like your Vaders and your Undertakers) but they know they can take down the world at the click of their fingers.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Y2J and Taker??? How does this relate to what I just said previously.


 Apparently, by your logic, making fun of someone is considered a burial. Y2J and Rock always traded insults with each other. When Y2J made fun of the Rock's catchphrases, did he 'bury' him? I'm sure even Y2J himself would agree that Rock never did anything to harm his career or even attempt to bury him.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> He is playing a monster though. I think you guys are looking at 'monster' in too much of a literal sense. He's not the neanderthal, knuckle dragging, village destroying, fire breathing behemoth kind, but the mind manipulating, second guessing, claustrophobic, unnerving, soul destroying kind of monster.
> 
> I hate to keep bringing him up when Wyatt is the topic of conversation, but Charles Manson was definitely a monster. Serial killers are monsters. They're not powerful or brutes in the literal sense (like your Vaders and your Undertakers) but they know they can take down the world at the click of their fingers.


I like Wyatt and his gimmick but it hasn't come across to me as a role of any kind of power. More of a delusional nutjob that lives in an alternate universe. I guess I'm saying it hasn't really been dark enough for me to take them seriously in that measure.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dub J said:


> I like Wyatt and his gimmick but it hasn't come across to me as a role of any kind of power. More of a delusional nutjob that lives in an alternate universe. I guess I'm saying it hasn't really been dark enough for me to take them seriously in that measure.


You could say he hasn't been around enough to make it "dark enough" yet. So, ragging on his looks and dismissing them as a joke isn't going to help change anyones perception of them for the better. As in ragging on Wyatt for his looks is not the same as The Rock doing it to Undertaker and already established guys.

"Bury" is a strong word but yes, Cena going on about how they look homeless etc does not help them. If anything it makes the crowd dismiss them as well and doesn't give anyone a reason to care about the feud when Cena doesn't seem to care.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

If that promo buries Wyatt (which I still think the idea is absurd) it's on Wyatt rather than Cena since according to the general consensus Wyatt has been writing his own promos. I welcome the old school sink or swim mentality. It's how everyone gets better rather than barely treading water in a sea of mediocrity.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

As soon as I heard the promo last night I knew this place would be an erupting volcano. :lmao

Cena has done this shit his entire career, much like The Rock, Jericho, Punk, etc. have all done. Does it make it right? Not really, especially with a character as serious yet also fragile as that of Bray Wyatt. I don't necessarily think Cena should be cowering with fear, as he has beaten much bigger and badder opponents, but making Wyatt look like a geek momentarily probably doesn't do a gimmick like that any favors. You come across gimmicks like that only a handful of times in a generation, and Cena mocking it is questionable, yet also expected. He never takes anyone seriously. 

I doubt this will mean much in the long run, unless he continuously alludes to their appearance in future promos leading up the match, but the match result is ultimately what will matter most.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

The Lady Killer said:


> As soon as I heard the promo last night I knew this place would be an erupting volcano. :lmao
> 
> Cena has done this shit his entire career, much like The Rock, Jericho, Punk, etc. have all done. Does it make it right? Not really, especially with a character as serious yet also fragile as that of Bray Wyatt. I don't necessarily think Cena should be cowering with fear, as he has beaten much bigger and badder opponents, but making Wyatt look like a geek momentarily probably doesn't do a gimmick like that any favors. You come across gimmicks like that only a handful of times in a generation, and Cena mocking it is questionable, yet also expected. He never takes anyone seriously.
> 
> I doubt this will mean much in the long run, unless he continuously alludes to their appearance in future promos leading up the match, but the match result is ultimately what will matter most.


This is why you're goat! Logic overcomes blind hate! :clap


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

> But Cena did respond to what Bray was saying. Bray was accusing Hogan and Cena of being those who act to Prideful, and how, when you stare Bray in the eyes, your looking at a God.. Cena reference to that last part and stated, how can Bray accuse others of pride, when he's calling himself God.


Apparently, no one saw this part. Which was my favorite. Loved it.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Look at it this way, at least he ain't closing the shows. Ever since he got his 'career validating' win at Mania 29 (even though he'd had loads of career validating moments before that point) the show isn't really focused around him anymore, so that's something. Glass half full.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> Look at it this way, at least he ain't closing the shows. Ever since he got his 'career validating' win at Mania 29 (even though he'd had loads of career validating moments before that point) the show isn't really focused around him anymore, so that's something. Glass half full.


Exactly!


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Just watched it again and Cena came across horribly that segment. I have no problem with him making fun of the Hawaiian shirt or calling Bray delusional but saying that he hasn't done anything in the WWE yet made Cena look like an egomaniac. Wyatt has pinned Bryan clean and pinned Reigns, two things that no one else has been able to do in a year, and that Cena himself couldn't do.

On top of that him acting like he didn't know Hogans poses was awful. You are John Cena. Mr.WWE for the last decade and you don't know Hogan's poses. Get the fuck out of here. The WWE is using Hogan to try and get Cena over again because even the casuals are starting to jump off of the Cena train and it's just going to blow up in their face.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The whole "you haven't done anything in the WWE" could be a blessing in disguise though. It's not true (Bray has beaten Daneil Bryan and beaten the Shield twice) but it really makes the victory feel better for Wyatt if he does beat Cena. As Lady Killer said, if Bray Wyatt beats Cena then this promo will be forgotten about. Match result is far more important than this promo.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I don't dislike Cena, but he can be really cheesy. Such cheesiness was clearly demonstrated last night with him and Hogan.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Superhippy said:


> Just watched it again and Cena came across horribly that segment. I have no problem with him making fun of the Hawaiian shirt or calling Bray delusional but saying that he hasn't done anything in the WWE yet made Cena look like an egomaniac. Wyatt has pinned Bryan clean and pinned Reigns, two things that no one else has been able to do in a year, and that Cena himself couldn't


He said because that is part of the schtick he's running with at the moment, the whole "you gotta go through me" crack.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Oliver-94 said:


> Apparently, by your logic, making fun of someone is considered a burial.
> 
> Y2J and Rock always traded insults with each other. When Y2J made fun of the Rock's catchphrases, did he 'bury' him? I'm sure even Y2J himself would agree that Rock never did anything to harm his career or even attempt to bury him.


I never claimed Insults = Burial. I claimed that Rock made Y2J in his debut look like a midcarder. He left Y2J on stage looking like a complete fool, just mere moments after Y2J debuted. Now I'm not saying Rock buried Y2J(I never said that and good luck proving it), but he sure as hell didn't help in making Y2J look credible at all.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm surprised there seems to be so many who actually think Bray might win. Cena will do what Cena does best, no-sell and win with a smirk.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure. They could be building Wyatt up for another feud with Bryan. I wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

People think Bray's gonna win a match against Cena in which Cena has Hulk Hogan in his corner? wow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dub J said:


> If that promo buries Wyatt (which I still think the idea is absurd) it's on Wyatt rather than Cena since according to the general consensus Wyatt has been writing his own promos. I welcome the old school sink or swim mentality. It's how everyone gets better rather than barely treading water in a sea of mediocrity.


I'm not sure what Wyatt writing his own promos has to do with other people mocking him for what he looks like and not taking him as a serious threat.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> Uh.




Not sure why you made this post. He's not athletic one bit. Hell, Bray Wyatt has more athleticism and he's a big fat guy.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> I never claimed Insults = Burial. I claimed that Rock made Y2J in his debut look like a midcarder. He left Y2J on stage looking like a complete fool, just mere moments after Y2J debuted. Now I'm not saying Rock buried Y2J(I never said that and good luck proving it), but he sure as hell didn't help in making Y2J look credible at all.


 Made him a complete fool? by just doing the normal "It doesn't matter who you are" shtick? Jesus if you are going to use that as an example to defend Cena's promo (which was worse btw) then at least find a better argument or example. Jericho rudely interrupted Rock for no reason, Rock was always going to ask for his name. Using Billy Gunn as an example is better, for instance, but Y2J was hardly made to look like a fool. It was part of Rock's character at the time to insult others as he was this arrogant character who thought everyone was beneath him. You can easily twist that argument by saying Jericho made the Rock look like a fool but calling him an idiot and uninteresting but that wasn't the case. No one looked like a fool in that segment. 

I'm not saying Cena buried Wyatt but what he said was pretty stupid. I'm going to remain patient and see what happens in Wrestlemania but if Wyatt loses then expect fans to point back to this promo as evidence WWE were never high on Wyatt. People said the same thing about Sandow when he lost against Cena by "stay patient, he went all the way with Cena and nearly beat him so he will probably get a title shot" but that ended up being wrong.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

:hhh2 and :cena3 Best :buried buddies 4 life.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Protokletos said:


> I don't dislike Cena, but he can be really cheesy. Such cheesiness was clearly demonstrated last night with him and Hogan.



I feel similar. I disliked him for a long time, but with him sort of away from the main event scene, he is tolerable. the cheesiness is bad though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

He makes me wanna punch Marines in their fuckin faces and make little children cry. Did I mention I enjoy watching little Cena fans cry like little bitches? I'm just a sick guy.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Sorry, but Daniel Bryan panders to the crowd just as much as Cena nowadays.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Roho said:


> Sorry, but Daniel Bryan panders to the crowd just as much as Cena nowadays.



fpalm


no... again he's over and cena isn't - it's part of his story as opposed to the politics he plays backstage in cena's case


but I learned that one time we just see things differently so whatev


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Bryan acknowledges the fans [stupid if he didnt considering his situation with those fans]

Cena says please cheer for me

BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



alliance said:


> Bryan acknowledges the fans [stupid if he didnt considering his situation with those fans]
> 
> Cena says please cheer for me
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE




My friends say he goes ' please like me'

' now you can like me'


'I am one of you'

he's like the kid who follows the cool kids around begging to be liked and always getting ragged on

literally since he gets booed out of every building lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Arcturus said:


> ..He is so used to it, when he bust a nut up Kendra Lust's ass he then went to his neighbours and told them it was for the Make A Wish foundation.


:lmao

Seriously though, I agree with the OP. I do think he has a lot of talent, but far from a 'top star' level. Its really irritating sometimes that he is the one who does the pandering thing so very obviously. Everybody panders at some point, but Cena just makes it seem so generic and fake.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

The thing about this is that "pandering to the crowd" is one of the most conventional things a top babyface can do, and still happens to this day because it's a tried and true method of getting over. The difference is, though, it only works when the audience likes the guy who is pandering to them. If someone is legitimately over, the crowds will always eat that shit up. So, people who point out that Bryan does it as much as Cena need to understand that that isn't a good counter-argument at all. When Cena does it, it comes across as insufferable and insencere because he's constantly rejected by the fans and they don't accept him as a face. 

It's just simple booking: crowd dislikes wrestler, turn him heel; crowd likes wrestler, turn him face. This was the case with Rocky Maivia. He was despised as a cookie-cutter babyface, so they turned him heel and gave him an attitude. Because of this, the crowd started to genuinely like him and eventually, he turned face again. After that, he became second only to Austin in the crowd's estimation. 

The WWE refused to acknowledge the animosity towards Cena for a long time and kept him face, thus the pandering he does is consistently booed the hell out of. Yet Bryan can pander to them and they'll pop like crazy. That's because he's actually liked by them. He connects with them, Cena doesn't. That's why I can see where OP is coming from when he says it's "pathetic" - how else would you describe a person who perpetually kisses the ass of someone who hates them and always spits in their face?


----------



## CrowHardy (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

John Cena is the most pathetic thing in wwe history.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

He's a baby face, thats what they do. They've all done it, the only difference is that John Cena is cheesy and it comes off as forced. Just look at any babyface in history they all pander


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

yes and his promo and match at the start of raw was easily the worst part of raw aside from the divas portion which doesn't count. he's horrible and an embarrassment to pro wrestling.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

remember when the rock told Booker T *"Who Are You"*




then beat him him cleanly as summerslam for his wcw chamoionship 
















yet people say triple h buried booker t lol


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

thread title described topic starter perfectly.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

p862011 said:


> remember when the rock told Booker T *"Who Are You"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock didnt bury Booker T though.

What Trips did was 10x worse. 

People throw this buried term around way too much.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

SpearORgtfo said:


> If Daniel Bryan or CM punk had done or said the exact same thing "HAHHAHAHAH OMG OLOLOLOLOL BYRAY WYATT GOT OWNED LELELELE *Insert Best in the world or YES! YES! YES!*"


Now aint that the fucking truth?

If i recall correctly,Punk,buried both Alberto Del Rio and WWE Heavyweight title some time back last year.Majority of Cena-haters on here were busy cooking up excuses while busy licking his d at that time.:evil:


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena just buried Wyatt easily lol


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Da Alliance said:


> Cena just owned Wyatt easily lol


Fixed.
There's a marked difference,you see.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



World's Best said:


> And a one and a two and a...
> 
> "THATS WHAT I LOVE ABOUT RAW! THE ENERGY AND EXCITEMENT OF THIS WWE UNIVERSE IN THE GREAT CITY OF "_____"!!!!!
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

So you got bryan in the main event of Mania, got him in two matches, he got to beat Cena clean. And here you are still whining and crying and bitching about eveyr little thins cena does like a little crybaby bitch, you sure are coming across as a pathetic loser. But i am sure you're one of those fans that only cares about Daniel Bryan and nothing else.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Do what I do, CHANGE THE FUCKIN CHANNEL WHEN HE'S ON. I do the same when bryan is on as well, cant stand the both of them.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

do others notice how cena is not getting a good reaction anywhere of late? over the last few years cena has usually had his bad weeks crowd wise followed by a few good good weeks but since about the turn of the year he has basically been rejected by the large majority of the crowd in every arena wwe has been in of late.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the odd thing about cena's segment this monday was how he interrupted hogan like a heel would do?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, alright. Cena didn't just completely piss on Wyatt's gimmick and make him look like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt. Cena wouldn't even think of no selling Roman Reigns like that. Not in a million fucking years.


Because Cena is meant to stand there cry like a bitch and act scared of Wyatt despite being the top guy in the business who's gone up against people much more legitimate than Wyatt?

Cena has to look strong and credible going against Wyatt for Wyatts progression.

Are you that fucking blinded by your love for Wyatt that any time he could lose it's a burial? Any time someone disses him on the mic its a burial?


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> It is very obvious to not just me but virtually everyone I know and virtually all smart fans I am familiar with that Cena's antics to kiss up and play towards legends and who is a hot act are all demonstrative of his tactics backstage. There is no way on earth anyone with as little talent, charisma and athleticism as he has can be a 'face' and 'on top' for as long as he has been despite years of being booed out of every building with smart wrestling fans.


Take your point but Daniel Bryan is doing the same sucking up to the fans that Cena has always done and he would do the same towards legends - why is nobody jumping on top of him??


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

What in his promo hinted the reason he wants to fight bray? His promos are getting worse and worse every year.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

The thing with wrestling is people are willing to suspend their disbelief and play along even when they know full well that someone is portraying a character. It becomes a hell of alot harder to suspend disbelief when someone makes light of the character and portrays him as no more than a man wearing a cheap costume. He did the same thing with Del Rio when he decided to let everyone know that Del Rio isn't the Mexican millionaire he claims to be because those expensive cars are rentals. 

Can anyone imagine Hulk Hogan telling the Million Dollar Man that he's not rich and the WWE pays for his limos and hotels or telling the Big Boss Man that he's not really a cop?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

, i love the constant crying.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

If the only way cena can come across strong on the mic is to crack cheesy "jokes" and shit on a guys character, he is pathetic and I really don't see how it can be defended. He could have sold bray as a threat while himself coming across like the experienced veteran who has overcome the odds many times before, but he just isn't good enough.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol the overreaction on here is priceless.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

OP is spot on 

was cringeing during that segment. Bray wyatt was being awesome on his promo as usual (love his promos) and cena was saying a bunch of childish, tripe insults back to him that not even a 12 year old would say.

cena shouldve done a somewhat scared/intimidated promo back to him instead


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

does my head in i had a feeling they would bring out cena during that hogan promo. We all knew what cena was gunna say i regards to loving hogan and he remembers watching him as a child....blah blah blah. Sorry cena but no matter how much you come into the ring when a legend is in there that people like you still do tired and boring promos.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I think 95% of WWE's booking meetings are dedicated to thinking of ways to get Cena cheered. The hilarious thing is he's still booed by at least 50% of the crowd everywhere he goes.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



razzathereaver said:


> The thing about this is that "pandering to the crowd" is one of the most conventional things a top babyface can do, and still happens to this day because it's a tried and true method of getting over. The difference is, though, it only works when the audience likes the guy who is pandering to them. If someone is legitimately over, the crowds will always eat that shit up. So, people who point out that Bryan does it as much as Cena need to understand that that isn't a good counter-argument at all. When Cena does it, it comes across as insufferable and insencere because he's constantly rejected by the fans and they don't accept him as a face.
> 
> It's just simple booking: crowd dislikes wrestler, turn him heel; crowd likes wrestler, turn him face. This was the case with Rocky Maivia. He was despised as a cookie-cutter babyface, so they turned him heel and gave him an attitude. Because of this, the crowd started to genuinely like him and eventually, he turned face again. After that, he became second only to Austin in the crowd's estimation.
> 
> The WWE refused to acknowledge the animosity towards Cena for a long time and kept him face, thus the pandering he does is consistently booed the hell out of. Yet Bryan can pander to them and they'll pop like crazy. That's because he's actually liked by them. He connects with them, Cena doesn't. That's why I can see where OP is coming from when he says it's "pathetic" - how else would you describe a person who perpetually kisses the ass of someone who hates them and always spits in their face?


And this is what u Bryan haters just can't comprehend. Brilliantly put. Pos.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Oh ofcourse Bryan pandering is ok, bunch of hypocrites on this site, it's pathetic. Pander sucks either way, take Bryans dick out of your ears. But ofcourse say something about Bryan Pandering and it's : You're just a dumb hater! waahhh waahh waahh


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Difference between the two is that Bryan doesn't beg to be cheered and Cena does. I think that point was made in this thread. 

That's the only problem I have with Cena besides his fucking stupid jokes and his dumb smile.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

I didnt dislike the promo as much as people on here did. Yeah it was pretty childish but almost all Cena promos are thats his gimick?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Bryan is legitimately over, organically, from the crowd. Cena panders and has *never gotten over* - only has a select niche of fans to steal a line from last night.
> 
> To compare the two is not apropos in other words.



I guess you've started watching in 2013, epic failure. Go watch 2004 :lmao

I love daily Cena hate threads, so funny to read all the stupid excuses they come up with.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Vintage Cena night: sucking a Legend dick begging for sympathy and make the other guy looking like a clown


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't like Cena's goofy promos but it's personal tastes, it doesn't mean an instant burial for Wyatt.
Something like this would never happen with Undertaker , that's true, but let's face it, as much as i love Wyatt (he's on my top 3 atm with Cesaro and Sandow) he is *not* the Undertaker.

Still...i find Cena...embarassing.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I usually watch RAW few days after so I can skip boring segments and matches, but I was watching one few months ago on TV with brother, he hever watches it, and Cena came out so I couldnt skip it, so I told brother exactly what he will do and say, and after it happend he laughed hard...
It's honestly embarrassing how he always does same things and begs crowd to cheer him but still gets booed, make a wish, mention Ziggler, Bryan, Punk, Hogan, or someone else...
I feel sorry for little kids when they grow up and realise things that Cena did, they will probably hate him...

Watching Bryan sometimes is emberrassing too, so it's not just Cena, but some people wont admit it because Bryan is their favorite.
It's ok to do it once in a while, but all the time, its just too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



BigEvil2012 said:


> I usually watch RAW few days after so I can skip boring segments and matches, but I was watching one few months ago on TV with brother, he hever watches it, and Cena came out so I couldnt skip it, so I told brother exactly what he will do and say, and after it happend he laughed hard...
> It's honestly embarrassing how he always does same things and begs crowd to cheer him but still gets booed, make a wish, mention Ziggler, Bryan, Punk, Hogan, or someone else...
> I feel sorry for little kids when they grow up and realise things that Cena did, they will probably hate him...
> 
> ...


That's the key to me, too. The fact that it's done so often is just exhausting to sit through.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, 34 page thread of complaining that Cena murdered Husky Harris on the mic :lol

Maybe NOW you'll face the fact that Husky is just a terrible mic worker


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Its almost like they are doing this on purpose just to make Cena relevant due to his ongoing 'mixed' reactions.
Swear wwe are basically playing him as an egotistic heel, as well as annoying to us adults intentionally.
You see some of the antics, and its cheesy and annoying as ever.


I for one just deal with it and laugh at his promos due to how bad they are.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Just personally I think going ahead with Over The Edge was probably a shade more pathetic than Cena kissing up to the fans. That's just me though. You're welcome to your own opinion.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Dub J said:


> If that promo buries Wyatt (which I still think the idea is absurd) it's on Wyatt rather than Cena since according to the general consensus Wyatt has been writing his own promos. I welcome the old school sink or swim mentality. It's how everyone gets better rather than barely treading water in a sea of mediocrity.


 Except that doesn't make sense at all, because what people seem to be annoyed by is Cena initially no-selling the promo and then ripping in to the specifics of Wyatt's look and gimmick before he made any mention of Wyatt's promo.

So how exactly is that on Wyatt? The annoying part is that instead of just immediately reply to what Wyatt said he just started going on about how Wyatt looks homeless, looks like he just bought a rocking chair from wherever the fuck and then some shit about the shirt, the Fedora and singing Margaritaville. 

Again, none of that is on Wyatt because none of that has anything to do with what he said. It's simply Cena just no-selling the entire character as any kind of threat.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

*What people don't understand is pandering in itself isn't a problem if you're a face. It's about the execution overall. If you can pander and do it in an entertaining way you should. But once your act becomes too goofy and your comedy routines most of the time aren't funny you might consider doing things differently. John kinda is stuck in the same old routine. Instead of doing things differently and see where it leads he gets thirts that say "rise above hate" and "if Cena wins we complain online". Nothing refreshing is there for that persona and they won't make him heel because they all know what audience loves Cena.

In the end it will remain that way. It's better to get used to the idea that John Cena persona won't be there for your demographic. So move on and keep supporting guys you actually like besides him. Also nobody says you need to watch all of his promos if you know how they will start and end. Skip a few and feel better that you didn't go through same emotions as you did a week before. 

*


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> CM Punk feud with Bray was mostly about Bryan vs Wyatt, matter of fact that's exactly what it transformed in, Punk was just thrown in there as extra it seemed. Plus I don't recall Punk ever shooting a promo on Wyatt during that time. Now if Punk was given 10 mins to rant on Bray, then you'll see a burial.
> 
> As for Bryan or Kane, it's not in their character to joke about someone's character, especially when you consider they were a comedy team themeselves.


 Why exactly are you acting like all CM Punk does with his promos is shoot on people? He basically had one spell in 2011 where he did that and it was basically the point to blur the lines at the time. But he's had numerous feuds with people where it's remained kayfabe, like, I dunno, basically everything pre-2011 in Las Vegas, and then basically most of the time since then. He didn't start doing it with The Undertaker, he didn't do it with The Shield, he didn't do it with Bryan, he didn't do it with Lesnar, he didn't do it with Jericho. Don't recall him doing it with The Rock.

I'm sure Punk respects the business, in fact I'm certain he does, to know that with a character like Bray Wyatt, who is also an up and comer, he wouldn't just tear him down and start calling Husky Harris or something.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bloody Hell Cena does it again!

God I'm praying I see Bray Wyatt batter Cena at Mania!


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

He called Bray Wyatt Jimmy Buffett. That's hilarious. 

I'm not sure about putting people over in promos or selling their promos. 

I think promos are all about fucking with you opponent and being entertaining. I mean the Rock sure as hell wasn't putting people over in the 90's with the shit that came out of his mouth. 

But it was hilarious so nobody cared. 

I haven't finished watching RAW yet. Wasn't the worst first half of the show I've ever seen but it wasn't great either. Cena's promo was pretty much the only thing that stood out.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Chan Hung said:


> his facial expressions are cheesy as fuck...his pandering isn't new, it's just sad :lol


I can't stand his facial expressions, sometimes I'm close to switching off watching Raw because I can't stand his Character.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Arcturus said:


> ..He is so used to it, when he bust a nut up Kendra Lust's ass he then went to his neighbours and told them it was for the Make A Wish foundation.


Very funny!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



razzathereaver said:


> The thing about this is that "pandering to the crowd" is one of the most conventional things a top babyface can do, and still happens to this day because it's a tried and true method of getting over. The difference is, though, it only works when the audience likes the guy who is pandering to them. If someone is legitimately over, the crowds will always eat that shit up. So, people who point out that Bryan does it as much as Cena need to understand that that isn't a good counter-argument at all. When Cena does it, it comes across as insufferable and insencere because he's constantly rejected by the fans and they don't accept him as a face.
> 
> It's just simple booking: crowd dislikes wrestler, turn him heel; crowd likes wrestler, turn him face. This was the case with Rocky Maivia. He was despised as a cookie-cutter babyface, so they turned him heel and gave him an attitude. Because of this, the crowd started to genuinely like him and eventually, he turned face again. After that, he became second only to Austin in the crowd's estimation.
> 
> The WWE refused to acknowledge the animosity towards Cena for a long time and kept him face, thus the pandering he does is consistently booed the hell out of. Yet Bryan can pander to them and they'll pop like crazy. That's because he's actually liked by them. He connects with them, Cena doesn't. That's why I can see where OP is coming from when he says it's "pathetic" - how else would you describe a person who perpetually kisses the ass of someone who hates them and always spits in their face?


Except Cena does have a fanbase and has constantly been WWE's most profitable wrestler. There's a reason why he's the only guy who pulls this off. Batista gets booed and they turn him immediately.

With Cena the WWE is just not going to allow the adult crowd to bully the kid's crowds hero.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, I figured he bury Bray during that segment. It's ridiculous to know that he can't even put over a fresh character. Truly a sad moment. If this were heel Cena saying what he used to say about Taker then it would have made more sense. However, someone needs to put their foot down this is getting old. He needs to learn how to tell a story. I don't care how much charitable shit he does, or how Wishes he has made. He is a dick and a total cancer to this business.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> fpalm
> 
> *
> no... again he's over and cena isn't - it's part of his story as opposed to the politics he plays backstage in cena's case*
> ...


Let me contextualize.It's OK for oompa loompa loooompa to cut cheesy face! promos,pandering to the crowd but NOT Guan Sena 'cause he isnt over as a face!.
Another gnu right here perpetually grazing in the maze of ignorance.
1)If Guan Sena *isnt over as a face* how is he NO.1 in the merchandise dept and NOT Bryan? 
2)If Guan Sena *isnt over* why do ratings plummet in his absence?
Explain this shit.

John Cena is a brand,built on hustle,loyalty and respect.CM Punk is a brand,built on the cult of his personalty.Currently creative! are trying to build a brand image for Bryan based on the Yes! movement.

You express disgust at the perceived negativity that surround Cena when he cuts face! promo while foolishly ignoring the fact that casuals form a large chunk of his fanbase.The vocal minority that boo him form a very small subset of the general populace-that keep his stocks high.The same cannot be said about Bryan and Punk.To put into another *perspective*,if Daniel B+ Bryan = Local star,then Guan Sena = National star,The Great One = International star.

The moot point is that your opinions and like minded opinions are rendered irrelevant when you consider the larger picture.The WWE Universe is not confined to people attending live shows.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

truk83 said:


> Yeah, I figured he bury Bray during that segment. It's ridiculous *to know that he can't even put over a fresh character. *Truly a sad moment. If this were heel Cena saying what he used to say about Taker then it would have made more sense. However, someone needs to put their foot down this is getting old. He needs to learn how to tell a story. *I don't care how much charitable shit he does, or how Wishes he has made. *He is a dick and a total cancer to this business.


With thousands of posts behind you and nearly 5 years on this forum it is an absolute disgrace that your latest comment reeks of ignorance and stupidity.Havent you heard of Vince Mcmahon?who calls the final shot,Vinnie Mac or Guan Sena?Punk left 'cause Vince didnt let him call the shots.Same goes for Guan Sena and every other employee.Not even SCSA was spared.You want Cena to put over a fresh character?Go petition Vince Mcmahon,noob.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

you people swear like wyatt is the second coming. the dude is _alright._ calm down OP, remember, this shit isn't real.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

Cack_Thu said:


> With thousands of posts behind you and nearly 5 years on this forum it is an absolute disgrace that your latest comment reeks of ignorance and stupidity.Havent you heard of Vince Mcmahon?who calls the final shot,Vinnie Mac or Guan Sena?Punk left 'cause Vince didnt let him call the shots.Same goes for Guan Sena and every other employee.Not even SCSA was spared.You want Cena to put over a fresh character?Go petition Vince Mcmahon,noob.


I don't think Vince writes a script for cena, if he did, it would have been a hell of a lot better than the shit that came out of his mouth on Monday. Vince would have givin him a basic outline. Cena could have given the bray Wyatt character a dressing down and come out strong without resorting to dumb shit.

To all the people saying rock/Jericho would have done it, all other arguments aside, are you guys seriously putting cena at a rock/Jericho level on the mic? The guy is NOT funny.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

That comment didnt bury anybody...

...But for some of you guys comparing Cena now to The Rock in 99 or CM Punk in 2011... Cena has been the guy for 10 years now. Its very understandable that guys who just got to the top will make other guys look bad. It was okay for Cena in the last decade, but now that they are trying to evolve new guys like Wyatt its not okay.

That been said again. A little thing like that doesnt bury anybody... But yeah Cena has been doing that atleast 5 years too long now.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Onehitwonder said:


> That comment didnt bury anybody...
> 
> ...But for some of you guys comparing Cena now to The Rock in 99 or CM Punk in 2011... Cena has been the guy for 10 years now. Its very understandable that guys who just got to the top will make other guys look bad. It was okay for Cena in the last decade, but now that they are trying to evolve new guys like Wyatt its not okay.
> 
> That been said again. A little thing like that doesnt bury anybody... But yeah Cena has been doing that atleast 5 years too long now.


This is what I don't understand. What did the Rock do wrong in 1999? What did CM Punk do wrong in 2011? 

The whole point of cutting a promo is to entertain people. 

And since we're talking about a mythology where John Cena and Bray Wyatt are going to fight ... 

It would make sense that he would diss Mr. Wyatt. 

Just like it made sense that Wyatt dissed Cena by calling him a false prophet. Nobody is saying that Wyatt is burying Cena. 

Yeah, okay, sometimes it's cool to act afraid of a bad guy. Or to do what Goldust did for Austin and get thrown in a port-o-potty. (Does anyone else call them that. I'm thinking that's not the universal term.)

But I mean, you can't be putting your opponent over all the time. That's fucking stupid. Then the whole show would sound like this...

Wrestler A: I'm not gonna win this match tonight, bro. You're too damn tough. 

Wrestler B: Dude, you'll probably win. I can't wrestle shit lately, I suck.

Wrestler A: What are you talking about, Bro? You're the shit! You got rock hard pecs and these people love you!

(Crowd goes crazy for rock hard pecs.)

Wrestler B: Not as much as I love you, bro. 

Actually, I'd kind of like to see that for a change ...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

" Hey it's Ric Flair the legend this man was 16 times world champion" 

" Wrestlemania 3 when you slammed Andre The Giant... Hulkamania will live forever ! " 

John Cena sponsored by Wikipedia


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Fandanceboy said:


> Wow, 34 page thread of complaining that Cena murdered Husky Harris on the mic :lol
> 
> Maybe NOW you'll face the fact that Husky is just a terrible mic worker


Are you fucking serious? You can't be. You just can't. 

Also, how does Cena being a complete toolbag prove that Bray supposedly isn't good on the mic? I don't get your "logic" here.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Are you fucking serious? You can't be. You just can't.
> 
> Also, how does Cena being a complete toolbag prove that Bray supposedly isn't good on the mic? I don't get your "logic" here.


How was Cena being a tool? I don't think he did anything wrong. 

But Wyatt was very good on the mic too, I thought.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

RoosterSmith said:


> How was Cena being a tool? I don't think he did anything wrong.
> 
> But Wyatt was very good on the mic too, I thought.


Cena singing the freaking lyrics to "Margaritaville" to make Wyatt look like a joke qualifies him as a tool to me. It's been talked about at length in this thread, but I just really didn't like seeing him treat such a serious gimmick as Wyatt's like a joke. I know, I know, that's just what Cena does, but Wyatt has been built up really well and I can already see Cena destroying a lot of that if this feud continues that way and Cena ultimately wins at Mania.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> I'll be called an apologist, but hell with it. You people just love to non-stop bitch about Cena.
> 
> "HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT WYATT'S RAMBLING, WAHHHHHHHHH. HE BURIED HIM OMG (("
> 
> ...


 I'll quote myself because I want anyone who still thinks Cena buried Wyatt to shut the fuck up and stop crying. 


The tears because someone didn't fear Bray's bull shit rambling thread should have been closed by now. This is an outrage.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Honestly, who didn't think Cena would make fun of him? It's what he always does.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Cena singing the freaking lyrics to "Margaritaville" to make Wyatt look like a joke qualifies him as a tool to me. It's been talked about at length in this thread, but I just really didn't like seeing him treat such a serious gimmick as Wyatt's like a joke. I know, I know, that's just what Cena does, but Wyatt has been built up really well and I can already see Cena destroying a lot of that if this feud continues that way and Cena ultimately wins at Mania.


Two things, One, I found that very entertaining. And that's something the WWE hasn't had a lot of lately, entertainment. 

I'm also a huge Jimmy Buffet fan, so ... kind of a cool moment for Old Rooster ...

And two, wrestling is a story telling medium. How do you want Cena to act? He's gonna fight this guy. What is he supposed to do? He's not this guy's friend. He has no motivation to make him look good in any way. 

I don't think it damages Wyatt in any way what so ever.

What Cena did was simply what wrestlers are supposed to do.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Lets put it that way

Wyatts are on fire atm cuz they are not only beating people up but have a mystic/ evil touch which surrounds them.

Cena who has buried multiple talents and is a motherfucking son of a bitch for this, had so many options he could chose.
The one he went with was close to breaking kayfabe vs a newcomer. Bray talked about cena beeing a false prophet etc etc( targeting to his charcater) but the unworthy top babyface in wrestling history humilated him by calling him jimmy fucking buffet homless and something about magaritaville. He should have sold wyatts charcater cuz thats why gimmicks like this get over, u sell them. Early in this threat someone said undertaker gimmick was also fragile in the beginning and would have gone down if he met the rock after 1 year who would have buried him with mickey mouse and that shit.
The other point is, its not the first time cena does something like this. He does it all the time cuz he is an egomanic (unsure about himself) asskisser. 

Also funny people use the argument : well important is the outcome , the building isnt that importan he can bury bray here and than put him over at WM.

what the fuck he is not going to lose , because its wm 30 and he is superman and one other little thing why he isnt losing for sure.....maybe u find out by yourself brother.

So in the end cena will bury him the whole way . wont be the first time wont be the last as long as some virgins cheer him and some blinded guys in here defend him.

be happy with the product or/ and fuck john cena


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Title describes what people said about me in my high school yearbook. :

*turns off lights*
*curls up in ball on bed*
*cries to sleep*


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

uppercut said:


> Lets put it that way
> 
> Wyatts are on fire atm cuz they are not only beating people up but have a mystic/ evil touch which surrounds them.
> 
> ...


What other options are you talking about? 

And Undertaker has survived people ripping on him. It didn't hurt at all when Michaels came out in the white Taker costume. 

John Cena is a cocky fuck. 

Have you ever met a cocky fuck? 

They tend to be cocky fucks all the time. 

If you ask me WWE's booking is the worse thing for Brays career. If he wins it won't be clean. 

Daniel Bryan has already beat this guy. 

What heels need are clean wins. 

Not people like John Cena being nice to them even though it makes no sense to the story line. 

seriously, what options are you talking about I can't think of one.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

RoosterSmith said:


> What other options are you talking about?
> 
> And Undertaker has survived people ripping on him. It didn't hurt at all when Michaels came out in the white Taker costume.
> 
> ...




HBK in white = magaritaville .... dont think so


possible respond: So u telling me Iam a liar. Iam a lot of things but not near a liar. After all this years i stand my ground and never let the people who liked me down....blabla U 3 crazy guys beat me up and i get this warning but at wm 30 ppv in front of 20k people at the Mercedes-Benz Superdome in New Orleans, Louisiana i wont come alone. I will bring my fans and the biggest legend of them all HULK HOGAN. And i tell u bray ( not mister wyatt) even it will be hard work , at the end i will walk out as the winner with u and your family laying on the floor . Your world is the pain and the madness but u will see i ll find a way to get out of this trap. Also dont think i fear u iam prepared and will go to my limit. ( not what u have done in wwe, hell no) 

I mean its so much he could say to build the feud, maybe my staff isnt that good( cost me 2mins ) but its way better than homless magaritaville what u have done jimmy fucking buffet shit.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

btw bryan beat him???? he joined the family and had to out smart them to get his hands on bray in the cage.

Also he lost clean ( as clean it gets vs the wyatts ) at Royal Rumble, maybe u remember its not long ago


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> The OP has the audacity talk about Cena pandering to the crowd, even though the guy in his avatar panders more than Cena.unk2
> 
> Bryan can't even go a full sentence without pandering to the crowd. When he was talking to the Authority last week in Chicago, it was embarrassing. ''LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE''.....''YES''....''YES''..''YES''(_repeat 20 times_).


fpalm He's over, he's playing to his fans. And speaking for the fans. 

Cena isn't over, he pander's & kisses ass, and leeches onto people the crowd likes to try & get people to like him.

How can you not see the clear and obvious difference?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

No, exploiting Eddie's death was the most pathetic thing in wwe history. By far.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I don't mind him as much now. He still does my head in from time to time but i just don't have the energy to hate him anymore. If i was in an arena and he came out i would just be silent, possibly throw a nod of approval his way. I do respect the guy now but sometimes the way he goes about his promos are all wrong. Dissing Bray like that wasn't really the route this feud needed to take, thankfully Bray got it back on track.

These D-Bry and Cena threads though are getting a bit tiring. Ok if it's always different but it's basically the same threads over and over again.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> fpalm He's over, he's playing to his fans. And speaking for the fans.
> 
> Cena isn't over, he pander's & kisses ass, and leeches onto people the crowd likes to try & get people to like him.


:ti :lmao
He will soon be forgotten, one run wonder.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

I was amazed still how many people cheered for him, damn i know that most of those people were children but oh come on...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Yeah, Fuck Cena. I hope he gets a career ending injury and never competes again.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



reilly said:


> Take your point but Daniel Bryan is doing the same sucking up to the fans that Cena has always done and he would do the same towards legends - why is nobody jumping on top of him??



Bryan hasn't been doing it for 10 years straight.

The guy is just stale now, He is up there with Del Rio for blandness to me. He's had the same overcome odds shit for years, it's fucking boring and it should have changed years ago. We're past the point of a heel turn, the guy is just there..I don't even notice him anymore, I just ignore him. I pay more attention to the ring ropes now.


----------



## DopeMind (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

It's sad the guy who's been on top for almost 10 years has to resort to cheap tricks for a pop.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> :ti :lmao
> He will soon be forgotten, one run wonder.


Yeah because the WWE won't use him.

He hasn't even got a run and he still blows away anything Cena has done.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my god, more Cena hate? Are you people that sad that you have to hate on a man so much? Cena panders, so fucking what. The Rock panders, Bryan panders, it's what faces do. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*

Guys I gotta tell you something.... You people here on WrestlingForum.com are amazing. This is the most amazing and energetic forum I've ever seen. And whether you love me or you hate, you guys are always honest and I respect that, so I say thank you.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Fabregas said:


> Guys I gotta tell you something.... You people here on WrestlingForum.com are amazing. This is the most amazing and energetic forum I've ever seen. And whether you love me or you hate, you guys are always honest and I respect that, so I say thank you.


:lmao


----------



## itsstillrealdammit (Jul 26, 2013)

heyman, wyatt, bryan, hhh n steph all brought it big time promo wise on monday and cena's was just embarrasing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



Thuganomics said:


> Yeah, Fuck Cena. I hope he gets a career ending injury and never competes again.


fpalm


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

uppercut said:


> HBK in white = magaritaville .... dont think so
> 
> 
> possible respond: So u telling me Iam a liar. Iam a lot of things but not near a liar. After all this years i stand my ground and never let the people who liked me down....blabla U 3 crazy guys beat me up and i get this warning but at wm 30 ppv in front of 20k people at the Mercedes-Benz Superdome in New Orleans, Louisiana i wont come alone. I will bring my fans and the biggest legend of them all HULK HOGAN. And i tell u bray ( not mister wyatt) even it will be hard work , at the end i will walk out as the winner with u and your family laying on the floor . Your world is the pain and the madness but u will see i ll find a way to get out of this trap. Also dont think i fear u iam prepared and will go to my limit. ( not what u have done in wwe, hell no)
> ...


Alright good point. He could have gone really angry and serious with it. 

But I wouldn't call that making him look good. I wouldn't call it putting Bray over or selling anything. 

It's just another way to go. 

I like the Jimmy Buffet jokes better too. 

Cocky prick > Typical angry wrestler. 

John Cena, Roddy Piper, Sean Michaels, etc. 








uppercut said:


> btw bryan beat him???? he joined the family and had to out smart them to get his hands on bray in the cage.
> 
> Also he lost clean ( as clean it gets vs the wyatts ) at Royal Rumble, maybe u remember its not long ago


That's pretty cool that he lost clean. I didn't give WWE enough credit to order that. 

Might be the last PPV that I would have ordered now that the network is around. Weird. The times they are a changing...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Yeah, Fuck Cena. I hope he gets a career ending injury and never competes again.



"I respect your honesty. But I'll just continue to get #evenstronger. " ~ :cena3


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Cena's promos are stupid, not funny and very predictable, but we don't need these threads. It's like those "Cena deserves respect!" threads that have been popping up.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



cl_theo said:


> fpalm


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

as pyro stated he is the AIDS of the wrestling industry pain and simple, his summerslam nonsense with the nexus from what I heard was the last of the respect I had for him


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena tries to be like The Rock, but always falls flat. The Rock has charisma, and can sell a match and doesn't bury his opponents with pee-pee jokes when they aren't established stars. Guys like Austin, Big Show, Kane, Mick Foley, HHH, Undertaker, Goldberg, Hogan etc don't have to worry about their characters looking weak because they are already established stars. The Rock could make fun of them all day and it wouldn't hurt these characters one bit. You don't do what Cena did with UP AND COMING STARS. 

Bray Wyatt is suppose to be seen as threatening and this idiot probably killed whatever momentum he had. Again, CENA you can't wrestle, you can't cut promos, and you can't even sell a friggin a match. If Bray Wyatt loses, I don't know what will happen to the Wyatts, which is one of the more entertaining stables in recent memory.

ETA: If some other wrestler had done what he did, he would be finished. But it's John Cena, superman without personality, so it's ok.


----------



## ElecDrake (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't see what everyone is so mad about Cena made some goofy comments then Wyatt said that: "it was all fun and games until [cena] was caught in the spiders web" or something to that effect. Seems like a pretty standard hero becomes too cocky for his own good storyline. Maybe I'm misremembering but I didn't see anything that would bury anyone.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Da Alliance said:


> Cena just buried Wyatt easily lol


eh, i think most of us looked at it as bray wyatt was interesting on the mic and the gay ass franchise was boring.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt.


Yeah that's why Bray Wyatt is wrestling the top star in the company at Wrestlemania. Because they don't care about him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

That's what Cena does.


He better not win at WM. Losing to Cena dosen't do shit for you. Just look at Sandow and Ziggler.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

lanceuppercut said:


> Cena tries to be like The Rock, but always falls flat. The Rock has charisma, and can sell a match and doesn't bury his opponents with pee-pee jokes when they aren't established stars. Guys like Austin, Big Show, Kane, Mick Foley, HHH, Undertaker, Goldberg, Hogan etc don't have to worry about their characters looking weak because they are already established stars. The Rock could make fun of them all day and it wouldn't hurt these characters one bit. You don't do what Cena did with UP AND COMING STARS.
> 
> Bray Wyatt is suppose to be seen as threatening and this idiot probably killed whatever momentum he had. Again, CENA you can't wrestle, you can't cut promos, and you can't even sell a friggin a match. If Bray Wyatt loses, I don't know what will happen to the Wyatts, which is one of the more entertaining stables in recent memory.
> 
> ETA: If some other wrestler had done what he did, he would be finished. But it's John Cena, superman without personality, so it's ok.


Yeah, because The Rock NEVER buried any up-and-coming stars on the mic...

Except, you know, Billy Gunn
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5r8dx_the-rock-promo-on-billy-gun_sport

and Booker T
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xjggdw_the-rock-booker-t-segment-wwf-smackdown-08-02-01_sport

not that it even matters, if a guy can't respond to being "buried" in a promo then he probably doesn't deserve the push he's getting. Cena using humor to defuse the situation is fine. It's not the 1980s anymore, we don't have to treat everyone with a scary or weird gimmick like they're the fucking bogeyman.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I don't mind him as much now. He still does my head in from time to time but i just don't have the energy to hate him anymore. If i was in an arena and he came out i would just be silent, possibly throw a nod of approval his way. I do respect the guy now but sometimes the way he goes about his promos are all wrong. Dissing Bray like that wasn't really the route this feud needed to take, thankfully Bray got it back on track.
> 
> These D-Bry and Cena threads though are getting a bit tiring. Ok if it's always different but it's basically the same threads over and over again.


It's because Cena really sucks. He's just not talented. His whole run comes from others.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Camoron said:


> Yeah, because The Rock NEVER buried any up-and-coming stars on the mic...
> 
> Except, you know, Billy Gunn
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5r8dx_the-rock-promo-on-billy-gun_sport
> ...



Everyone knew Booker T. The whole feud was just Booker copying the Rock...you know, where he left off in 2000 when he was ripping the Rock off every week. Billy Gunn was a former DX member..supposedly a super popular group...he should of been credible but that means nothing in the Attitude Era against the most ingenius mic worker of all time.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes Era said:


> Everyone knew Booker T. The whole feud was just Booker copying the Rock...you know, where he left off in 2000 when he was ripping the Rock off every week. Billy Gunn was a former DX member..supposedly a super popular group...he should of been credible but that means nothing in the Attitude Era against the most ingenius mic worker of all time.


What's your point that everyone knew Booker T? He comes in as the WCW Champion and The Rock asks who the hell he is. He no-sold his prestige, his popularity and his status as a main event player. How is that not the same thing as Cena no-selling Bray Wyatt's scary gimmick?


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

Camoron said:


> What's your point that everyone knew Booker T? He comes in as the WCW Champion and The Rock asks who the hell he is. He no-sold his prestige, his popularity and his status as a main event player. How is that not the same thing as Cena no-selling Bray Wyatt's scary gimmick?


Both men were established stars. Booker T was a star during WCW. Billy Gunn was a former Tag Team Champion on multiple occasions, and a member of DX. The Rock ripping into those characters didn't hurt them. IMO, I don't know if this will hurt Wyatt. But if he loses clean at WM 30 to Cena, what does that hold for Bray Wyatt? You were called a homelessman with a bad taste in shirts and now you lost to Cena. How, in wrestling storyline, are the fans suppose to take you seriously? Remember, Bray Wyatt is just fresh of NXT. Cena Could have at least treated it serious to sell the match. A match at the biggest stage of them all.

Back to The Rock. The Rock's characters is supposedly this cocky guy who can talk a lot of sh|t but can back it up too. Only The Rock can do this. Cena is not that guy. Never has been. Also, if you are going to do a comedy routine, you better be funny. Cena wasn't funny. Did you hear the crowd pop for Margaritaville or any of the stuff he said to Wyatt? I didn't. That promo on Cena's part when he tried to ridicule Bray Wyatt sounded forced. As if, he was trying to be funny to get a pop from the fans. It fell flat.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo)...*

...on Bray Wyatt . My God Cena took out all the mystique from a fantastic character and made him look like a joke with his moronic funny lines (that nobody in the audiance was laughing) . Can you imagine a similar promo ,for example, from Hulk Hogan against the Undertaker in the early nineties ? Can you imagine a similar promo against the early version (heel) mankind when mick foley was delivering unbelievably fantastic promos ? A similar promo againt Kane in his prime ? 
It sems we are doomed with caharcters like daniel bryan, sheamus, dolph ziggler, john cena, Codey Rhoades with no real gimmicks whatsoever and no storyines built upon gimmicks .
Oh where's vince russo when you need him ?


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

lol at the people saying the Rock would do this. No, he wouldn't do this to a young wrestler. He didn't do it when he had to work with young Lesnar so I don't see why he would do it in this situation.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't disagree with the OP. No need at all for that kind of thing. Sure, the Rock made fun of Taker's tattoos and Kane's robot voice all the time, but this was after they were established as monsters. Rocky took a young Brock Lesnar very seriously as far as I can remember. No real damage has been done, since the casual audience does have a small memory (unless of course the caught on to a chant), but Cena should not be resorting to this stuff. Bray is too young in his career and its very important to take him seriously the next year or two.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It was disappointing to see Cena resort to his corny jokes so quickly, given how ruthless Wyatt has been in the feud thus far, and more importantly, how destructive his character is in general. It's hard enough for Bray to establish a character like Wyatt on WWE TV (when the product is so safe) without the franchise player cracking wise about every little detail, trying to make him look foolish. After being cost the title on two separate occasions and being injured by the Family, John shouldn't be in a jovial mood - he should be irate. 

Then again, it doesn't come as a surprise because, while John can bring the heat, he very rarely chooses to go down that path. This is how WWE likes their babyfaces to act and this is how Cena likes to present himself on most occasions. He only really stops the shtick when he knows that he's in a mic battle with someone who will make him pay for it - ala heel Punk back in 2011. Any time John would try to make fun of Punk, he'd end up looking foolish, because Punk is on a whole 'nother level.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



*Eternity* said:


> The OP has the audacity talk about Cena pandering to the crowd, even though the guy in his avatar panders more than Cena.unk2
> 
> Bryan can't even go a full sentence without pandering to the crowd. When he was talking to the Authority last week in Chicago, it was embarrassing. ''LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE''.....''YES''....''YES''..''YES''(_repeat 20 times_).


How can you ignore Cena's Chicago promo where he spent nearly ten minutes reminiscing about all the good times he had in Chicago while the crowd booed vociferously? That was the literal definition of pandering.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Definitely not helping Bray establish his character by making it look like a joke.


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

what a bad promo.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

Well... The Rock used to absolutely destroy the likes of Undertaker, Chris Jericho, Kane, even Steve Austin about there personalities and gimmick's as well. So whats your point


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They injured his knee in their first encounter and he's still goofing around, what else are they gonna do to him?
> 
> It's not possible to keep Wyatt as a threat and do Cena's goofball gimmick because they're direct contrasts. If he's doing comedy then he's not taking them seriously.
> 
> I don't know how much damage this segment is going to do but it's not helping and it's a signal of worse things to come. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena starts bringing up Husky Harris.


They should do a "deliverance " to him , then he would take them seriously :dance


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*



LegendSeeker said:


> Well... The Rock used to absolutely destroy the likes of Undertaker, Chris Jericho, Kane, even Steve Austin about there personalities and gimmick's as well. So whats your point


The Rock destroyed everyone, and they were established stars. When he did things like that to say, Sean Stasiak, he wrecked his career. 

Bray Wyatt is a flash in the pan. A lot of people talk about him ending Taker's streak next year = lol. He'll be on the midcard in a year. his entire entrance has based around having two clowns accompany him to the ring. Once they're gone, this guy loses his mystique. 

Cena going over him at WM isn't a big deal.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



cl_theo said:


> fpalm


if you think I was being serious then I feel sorry for you



Sports_Entertained said:


>



(Y)


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

Bray could have worked his outta the verbal burial of his character, but he obviously isn't good on the mic, on the fly. He delivers a nice promo, when he writes it himself and has time to prepare, but if someone goes off script ( a bit ) and take jabs like that, he can't keep up, not enough of a natural shit talker / charismatic on the fly.

It's like a comedian that gets totally derailed when a heckler interrupts. Dude needed more experience before they gave him this kind of gimmick / push.

Being good at backstage promo's / pre-written shit will only get you that far.


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

Well he's ment to be the eater of words? He didn't eat cenas ones very well  what do you expect cEna to do? I don't get what mystic bray has, other than why do the two henchmen do his dirty work? I mean at least undertaker and can can make lightning and fire appear and come back no matter how many times they die. . . I just a don't really get brays gimmick. He is a good wrestler and has put on great matches and is outstanding at the running sister Abigail but the gimmick is a bit pointless if it never goes anywhere. Like the shield (the hounds of justice who came to sort out the injustices in wwe and have don't nothing really to do with their gimmick! Again great matches and potential but the gimmick just goes nowhere. The writers have dropped the ball on gimmicks recently.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

Bray Wyatt doesn't do well in 1v1 promos and he can't connect with the crowd. Over the top gimmicks don't really work in this era.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

how many threads with yall crying over cena doing what cena does do we fucking need?! Cena is cena. He doesn't lose, he doesn't sell if he doesn't like you, and if he does like you he will just team himself with you and kill your momentum. we all know this. we are all that abused girlfriend that hopes he'll change but knows he wont. so shut the fuck up and put the sunglasses back on and do the goddamn dishes. we will continue you to say "he just works so hard" or "I fell" by tuning in and buying what they sell. He's never gonna change because we're never gonna stop watching. to quote big dave, "deal with it!"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's p...*



LegendSeeker said:


> Well... The Rock used to absolutely destroy the likes of Undertaker, Chris Jericho, Kane, even Steve Austin about there personalities and gimmick's as well. So whats your point



Wait a minute. That was a different time, when people were allowed more freedom on the mic. Those guys you mentioned got more leeway in saying what they wanted to say. It was part of Rock's gimmick, and he got serious when he needed to. Cena doesn't take anything seriously. Cena insults you, and you're stepping on eggshells with a retort. Besides, feuds were more meaningful back then. The Rock didn't bury those guys, in fact, they are some of the biggest names ever and they did just fine. What Cena did was completely tarnish a fledging gimmick with an unestablished up and comer.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

Bray Wyatt's character is very confusing to follow, although he's doing well doing the whole cult thing. Other than that, what the hell is his gimmick other than being a creepy over the top character? Just be thankful the character hasn't died yet. I don't think the Wyatt family gimmick will be around after next year. Bray might, but the other two are jobbers at most.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

It did look like character burial..Bray became the Eater of words instead of worlds.. Nothing against the pre-written promos he has, that is really good. But he's got to be able to do rebuttals when it comes to Cena or whoever he comes up against. When he said something about Bray being like a homeless dude wastin away again in margaritaville..I thought it was hilarious but I knew that wasn't right especially if Bray could not give a rebuttal to what Cena said, now I feel like I can predict what's going to happen after this feud ends.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*

This again? Because Cena made fun of his Hawaiin shirt and fedora? What was Cena supposed to do, really? And "The Rock only did it to established stars!" arguement doesn't hold up either, new stars were never involved in any meaningful feud with him. If Bray wants to play with the big boys then he needs to step up, pre recorded promos with dramatic lighting isn't going to cut it. Cena done what was expected, Bray left holes to pick at and should've reacted better. 

Needless shitting on Cena, as per.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1161794-youre-not-funny-nobody-likes-you-48.html <<< apparently the 48 pages of Cena bashing here for the same promo wasnt enough for you guys.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Cena is a complete tool, honestly wasn't keen on discussing this because I was so pissed that he did that to a young man who has put all his passion in to making his character work and then Cena tries to rip the mystique away from him. John Cena is your typical asshole, if someone is remotely getting over with the fans, he will try and cool their jets. If Wyatt had been around for a couple of years and was fully established as an evil force then a small joke wouldn't be a problem. Cena completely went into douchebag mode and turned a great Bray promo to crap to boost his own ego. Hopefully Cena will be more serious in coming weeks and I really hope Bray wins at WrestleMania.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> But Cena did respond to what Bray was saying. Bray was accusing Hogan and Cena of being those who act to Prideful, and how, when you stare Bray in the eyes, your looking at a God.. Cena reference to that last part and stated, how can Bray accuse others of pride, when he's calling himself God.
> 
> I swear people on this forum got selective hearing.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said except for the part where you said Punk won his mic battles with HHH and Kevin Nash. I thought they schooled his ass. His pipebombs get old after about a minute.


----------



## NoUsername (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*



WilfyDee said:


> This again? Because Cena made fun of his Hawaiin shirt and fedora? What was Cena supposed to do, really? And *"The Rock only did it to established stars!" *arguement doesn't hold up either, new stars were never involved in any meaningful feud with him. If Bray wants to play with the big boys then he needs to step up, pre recorded promos with dramatic lighting isn't going to cut it. Cena done what was expected, Bray left holes to pick at and should've reacted better.
> 
> Needless shitting on Cena, as per.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1161794-youre-not-funny-nobody-likes-you-48.html <<< apparently the 48 pages of Cena bashing here for the same promo wasnt enough for you guys.


Agree with this post, Cena-hating is just a popular past-time for these people.

Also the bolded bit is clearly false as much as I love Rocky, Billy Gunn ring any bells? Booker T? The entire WCW roster? Jericho and Angle were belittled before they reached main event status. Rock's whole gimmick was based on ripping apart anyone, anywhere, anytime.

Cena just consistently shows that when a top notch promo is required, he can deliver, and if his opponents can't deliver at the same level too then that's their problem.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Nothing has changed. Until he goes, it never will. Which means it probably never will. He's up there with the worst things to ever happen to pro wrestling. And no, I'm not over exaggerating.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How Cena buries:

First, he doesn't sell finishers. He barely registers them. Second, he constantly denies others their spots and instead sets up only his own. Third, he does so with his denigrating promos, like the recent one with Bray Wyatt. Fourth, he pins them repeatedly after no selling finishers. 

List of Wrestlers John Cena has buried: (R) denotes those who revived their careers despite the burial

1. Damien Sandow
2. Alex Riley
3. Dolph Ziggler
4. Umaga
5. Ryback
6. Zack Ryder
7. Rene Dupree
8. Kurt Angle(R)
9. Chris Jericho(R)
10. Billy Kidman
11. Bull Buchanan
12. Brock Lesnar(R)
13. Big Show(R)
14. Booker T(R)
15. Carlito
16. Orlando Jordon
17. JBL(R)
18. Chris Jericho-again(R)
19. Edge(R)
20.Rob Van Dam(R)
21. Johnny Nitro-Became John Morrison after
22. Randy Orton(R)
23. Great Khali(R)
24. Mr. Kennedy-Ken Anderson
25. JBL-again(R)
26. Chris Jericho-yet again(R)
27. Edge-again(R)
28. Sheamus
29. Boretista(R)
30. Wade Barrett
31. David Otunga
32. Michael McGillicutty
33. Michael Tarver
34. Husky Harris-Bray Wyatt(R)
35. Skip Sheffeild-Ryback
36. Darren Young
37. Heath Slater
38. Justin Gabriel
39. Mason Ryan
40. Drew McIntyre
41. Alberto Del Rio(R)
42. THe Miz
43. John Morrison
44. ADR-again(R)
45. Mark Henry(R)
46. Kane(R)
47. John Laurenitis
48. Chris Masters
49. Jesus (Hay Zeus, not actual jesus)
50. Bray Wyatt
51. Luke Harper
52. Eric Rowan
I stopped looking after this...there's probably many more I forgot

And Cena fanboys will try to explain away each one...Sorry, but your hero is a burial master who has cost us a lot more entertainment than he has provided.

Feel free to copy and paste this to shut Cena defenders up. Seems to do the job well. They can defend one at a time but when you show them the extremes of his complete and utter bullshit, they shut up.


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope John Cena dies! That would be sweet! If John Cena died tomorrow I would do a dance of joy.
(No trolling by the way)


----------



## NoUsername (Feb 25, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> How Cena buries:
> 
> First, he doesn't sell finishers. He barely registers them. Second, he constantly denies others their spots and instead sets up only his own. Third, he does so with his denigrating promos, like the recent one with Bray Wyatt. Fourth, he pins them repeatedly after no selling finishers.
> 
> ...


LMAO oh yes because it's so hard to just write down some random list with no sources, evidence or proof, so legit, very verified, much reliable.
In that same vein here's some UFC fighters I knocked out today.
1. Cain (R)
2. Junior 
3. Bones (R)
4. Anderson
5. Shogun
6. Machida (R)
7. GSP
Oh Im going to stop there guys but trust me, there's probably more I forgot.
Also feel free to copy and paste this to shut people up, seems to do the job well.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: It seems that we can;t have great gimmicks in wwe anymore (regarding cena's promo*



NoUsername said:


> Agree with this post, Cena-hating is just a popular past-time for these people.
> 
> Also the bolded bit is clearly false as much as I love Rocky, Billy Gunn ring any bells? Booker T? The entire WCW roster? Jericho and Angle were belittled before they reached main event status. Rock's whole gimmick was based on ripping apart anyone, anywhere, anytime.
> 
> Cena just consistently shows that when a top notch promo is required, he can deliver, and if his opponents can't deliver at the same level too then that's their problem.


That was a top notch promo really? :argh:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NoUsername said:


> LMAO oh yes because it's so hard to just write down some random list with no sources, evidence or proof, so legit, very verified, much reliable.
> In that same vein here's some UFC fighters I knocked out today.
> 1. Cain (R)
> 2. Junior
> ...


What a shock. there's documented cases of each one on my list but this Cena mark refuses to see it. So instead he makes up some silly list of his own, which is what Cena himself would do. Congratulations, you're as mediocre as he is. 

You want me to do a 4 page post on each one he buried? My god, you're delusional.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cena is gay and ******. no other wrestler has made me feel ashamed of watching pro wrestling more-so than this piece of shit. this is despite the fact i watch wrestling alone most of the time and still i feel ashamed cuz he's so gay and ******. i hate him and can't wait for him to go away. now that punk is gone, there will be no more good matches from this ****, since he only had great matches with punk. i really hope he gets aids and dies soon.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

^ this guy....

Dude I don't like cena but you are being a moron, gay AND ******? ****, AIDS. What the fuck are you on? Fans like you make me ashamed of being a fan of pro wrestling.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Jul 11, 2013)

em dubya said:


> ^ this guy....
> 
> Dude I don't like cena but you are being a moron, gay AND ******? ****, AIDS. What the fuck are you on? Fans like you make me ashamed of being a fan of pro wrestling.


Same here pal. 

If you don't like Cena its simple... Just don't fucking watch him.

I just don't understand how all you retards on here who bitch and bitch and bitch about Cena haven't clicked on to the fact yet that if every segment (as well as every match for that matter) that contained Cena clearly showed a drop in viewership ratings on a consistent basis then maybe... just maybe they'd consider shaking things up a little and start forcing the guy to look just a bit more vulnerable in that ring and heck, even put the odd guy over once in a while but NO, you fucking specials just sit there all the way through ENTIRE EPISODES OF RAW and SMACKDOWN (the 3 whole hours you petulant sad bastards)throwing your wrestling figures at the TV screen every time Cena makes one of your Smarky Fanboy Favourites (that you drool over) look either lame or weak and then you dimwits come on to here and then proceed to do some more bitching on a fucking wrestling forum which neither highlights nor prohibits the discussion of this repetitive subject.

But whatever, you wanna spend YOUR life getting worked up over a guy beating other guys in a SCRIPTED WRESTLING MATCH who you'd like to see "WIN" then by all means... get right to it.

You've clearly not got much in life going for you if such petty things bother you to the point of wishing death on another human being or a terminal illness (but this site allows such banter so that says a lot about the current WRESTLING community we have on here).

And people like you wonder why MMA fans and NFL fans scratch their heads when hearing some of the stupid shit that comes out of your mouths.

I'm genuinely embarrassed knowing that at one time I was as proud as you fuckwits are today being labelled a Pro Wrestling Fan.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> List of Wrestlers John Cena has buried: (R) denotes those who revived their careers despite the burial
> 
> 8. Kurt Angle(R)
> 9. Chris Jericho(R)
> 17. JBL(R)


I'm no Cena fan but... wtf?

These guys put Cena over, they did not get buried.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They were buried on multiple occasions, those 3 more than any other. They had the tools to revive their careers though. Except Angle, who went to TNA(I'm still a fan of his but you've got to admit that's a huge step down).

Cena has a history of going further with his supercena gimmick than what is scripted before the match. Take the Nexus burial for instance. Cena was teamed with both Edge and Jericho who both say they were all there to put Barrett over. Cena, in mid match, decides he's going to do it his way, has Barrett DDT him on the floor, then proceeds to pin him less than 2 minutes later. All changed by Cena to make himself look stronger.

I can recall matches where Jericho was heel but being roundly cheered while Cena was booed. Nope, Cena does his supercena schtick and wins. 

What Cena relies on is short term memory, friend. His fans don't want us poking around in the past and pulling up these names. A lot of today's fans don't know half the wrestlers and there's a good reason for that, John Cena buried them.

I have been a Cena fan at times. Vs the Rock? Yeah, I rooted for Cena mainly due to the fact he wrestles all the time and the Rock has had only brushes with it since he became a star.

I respect the work Cena has done, especially his outside of the ring stuff. But I don't put blinders on because of that. I've been a wrestling fan since the age of 8 and I'm 43 now. I see the sport as a whole, not from the views of one wrestler. I didn't make up a single one on my list, and can honestly defend each one I put there. Color me lazy that I didn't go further as I could have probably added 10 more names. 

Cena has had his moment in the sun for over 10 years. The kid gloves should be off and he should be putting people over left and right.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jingoro said:


> cena is gay and ******. no other wrestler has made me feel ashamed of watching pro wrestling more-so than this piece of shit. this is despite the fact i watch wrestling alone most of the time and still i feel ashamed cuz he's so gay and ******. i hate him and can't wait for him to go away. now that punk is gone, there will be no more good matches from this ****, since he only had great matches with punk. i really hope he gets aids and dies soon.


You make me ashamed to be a fan. Grow up you waste of space. I'm all for free speech but you don't need to talk like that bud.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

He had it all there, he got it almost with the spider thing. Could have buried cena himself.

"You laugh John, you always Laugh
(Bray laughs)
Laughter John, you know what your laughter represents?
Being trapped....like a fly on a web...desperate, helpless, pathetic.

No.Way.Out

The laughter , the humour...the more you laugh the more you struggle, the more you struggle, the more you die inside.

And deep down you know you're that fly,
You're that fly and John, I'M THAT SPIDER 

and you are stuck on MY web.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> cena is gay and ******. no other wrestler has made me feel ashamed of watching pro wrestling more-so than this piece of shit. this is despite the fact i watch wrestling alone most of the time and still i feel ashamed cuz he's so gay and ******. i hate him and can't wait for him to go away. now that punk is gone, there will be no more good matches from this ****, since he only had great matches with punk. i really hope he gets aids and dies soon.


How have you not been banned before? How do you have so much positive rep?

Ridiculous.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena not taking the Wyatt gimmick seriously*



CM7 said:


> Please.
> 
> Reading the live reactions in the Raw thread got me thinking...
> 
> ...


Well said! I absolutely agree with you. Its sickening the hate people have for Cena.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: The pandering that Cena does is literally the most pathetic thing in wwe history*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah because the WWE won't use him.
> 
> He hasn't even got a run and he still blows away anything Cena has done.


He blows, I'll agree on that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they don't care about Bray Wyatt. Cena wouldn't even think of no selling Roman Reigns like that. Not in a million fucking years.


Its not that they don't care he got one of those partime gimmicks you know the type (Umaga, Vladimir Kozlov, Muhammad Hassan, Nathan Jones, Heidenreich) that will only be around for a year or two


----------

